# What are you listening to? Volume 9



## Sigman

Continued from previous thread


----------



## Toohotruk

Guess I'll start it off with...

AC/DC - _Black Ice _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Onuris

High Gloss Black- Still Falling :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

_Diana Krall_ – The Heart Of _Saturday Night_


----------



## ypsifly

DJ Shadow - Endtroducing

I've been playing it over and over since it came out in '96. Kinda weird since I don't like Hip Hop. Almost no lyrics and it is one of if not THE first album made entirely of sampling.


----------



## Onuris

David Archuleta- Crush

It's my 10 year old daughter's turn to pick the music. :help:

At least they will be in bed soon!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now: Anne Murray-Another Sleepless Night.:tired:
(It's 12:47 AM currently here in downtown Portland,OR..and I've got to wake up in about 4 hours to get ready for work.Ugh...)


----------



## saabgoblin

"Rom Jimmy" From The Grateful Dead Wake of the Flood album.


----------



## Toohotruk

Alice Cooper - _Brutal Planet _


----------



## NonSenCe

Mustasch: Double Nature.

and before that: Faithless: God is a DJ.

before that: FatBoy: Way Down Low.

before that: Amorphis: The Smoke
before that: Sonata Arctica: Paid in Full
before that: HammerFall: Any Means Neccessary
before that: MC Hammer: U cant touch this! (ugh dunno why?)
before that: Nightwish: Nemo
before that: Apocalyptica: Im Not Jesus
before that: Seether: Fake It
before that: Pink: Sober

(yeah i was bored and used the return button to see what i had listened to.. hahahah..)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Opening (theme) song for Digimon Data Squad (333,592 bytes).
Run time (playing time) 0:30 (exactly 30 seconds).

Audio quality is considerably low because my attempts at extracting the audio track from the DVD were all unsuccessful (the last attempt produced an audio file of more than 6 gigabytes(*!!!*) in size that would not load into "sound recorder" even when rebooting and "sound recorder" was the only application I launched -- the original source file (audio and video for a ~22 minute episode) was just ~829MB in size; so I made this recording by setting my digital camera in front of the speaker, playing the part of the DVD that contained this, and extracting the sound in .WAV format.
The lyrics of this song are as follows:
_
When you have to face a fight
Be strong and give it all your might
Digimon D-D-D-Data Squad
Unleash your soul
And you will reach your goal
Prepare digivolve!
Never surrender
Never be outdone
'Cause the challenge ain't over
We've only just begun
Digimon!
_


----------



## paintballdad

Amy Winehouse's Back to Black album.


----------



## computernut

My song of the day: "We Want Your Soul" by Freeland


----------



## Toohotruk

computernut said:


> My song of the day: "We Want Your Soul" by Freeland




How about...

King Diamond - _Give Me Your Soul Please :devil::devil::devil:






_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Stomp 442".


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now: Jimmy Buffet-License to Chill.
Next up: Jimmy Buffet- Gypsies in the Palace.


----------



## Onuris

As I Lay Dying- Nothing Left :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

The Cursed - _Room Full of Sinners _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real"


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

*Lynyrd Skynyrd ...  Call Me The Breeze
*


----------



## Flying Turtle

More talk. Neil Boortz. Love his irreverence. Check him out if he's in your area and you lean towards a Libertarian viewpoint.

Geoff


----------



## Onuris

White Zombie- More Human Than Human :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Ray Charles - _Mama Caleba's Blues_


----------



## greenLED

Pro Arms podcast


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _Seasons in the Abyss _


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's"










I wanted to listen to the song "Startin' Up a Posse".
This song is quite liberally peppered with {_censored_} words, so I won't post the lyrics here.





*Edit 05-15-09*: Some anonymous bungsnoipe objected to my use of the "T" word, so I replaced it with "{_censored_}".

The following is the email that this twerp sent me:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
{_Subject_}: you still had to mention them though.

{_Message body_}: why even mention it at all? your "toliet" fetish is extremely 
sick. keep it out of CPF!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What a bungsnoipe!!!


----------



## monkeyboy

Hannah Montana









Just kidding


----------



## Toohotruk

:toilet::toilet::toilet:









:nana:


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: What are you listening to (or watching)? Volume 9*

I'm watching - _Ghost Adventures _on the Travel Channel 








Cool show!!! :naughty:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Stanley Jordan - State of Nature


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

maudin of the Well - _Bath_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Diana Krall - Only Trust Your Heart


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _Christ Illusion _


----------



## SilentK

just got from killswitch engage, now listening to im so sick by flyleaf. :rock: one word: EPIC


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Nina Hagen "Was Denn... {_Hits '74-'95_}"


----------



## pianoman

Bright Mississippi


----------



## Toohotruk

Anvil - _Metal on Metal_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Stomp 442"


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Slayer "South of Heaven"


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Dio "Holey Diver".


----------



## Eric_M

The_LED_Museum said:


> Dio "Holey Diver".




Good choice!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Metallica "Ride the Lightning".






This is classic Metallica (not classic Anthrax



), and is the album I think of when I hear somebody mention the band Metallica.


----------



## Toohotruk

Five Finger Death Punch - _The Way of the Fist _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Well....

Last night we saw Queensryche at the House of Blues in Houston.

I was just watching Queensryche on youtube.

And now I'm hearing the inside of my eyelids yelling "go to bed!"


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Right now I'm listening to a little bit of the new Mars Volta on Youtube. The album won't come out until the middle of next month. I can't wait that long . 

Here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynE4NshxVkM

These guys take some getting used to but they grew on me in 2003 and ever since then every new album is like opening up a present on Xmas day when I was 6!!


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

LED Museum it's nice to see somebody else on here who likes metal like Slayer and Metallica. Those are the two bands that got me into metal!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Ilikeshinythings said:


> LED Museum it's nice to see somebody else on here who likes metal like Slayer and Metallica. Those are the two bands that got me into metal!!


I would say exactly the same thing to you - not all that many people can "get into" that type of music.



:thanks:





I believe I first got turned on to metal with Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then I went out and got Exciter "Violence & Force" , Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", and possibly an album by Megadeth.  



 

Right now, I'm listening to Raven "Wiped Out".
Raven is what's considered NWOBHM (New Wave Of British Heavy Metal); they had their heyday in the 1980s.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Ya I'm pretty sure "Ride The Lightening" was one--if not THEE song that got me into Metallica. South of Heaven and Bitter Peace got me into Slayer for sure. Since then my taste for metal has broadened into basically everything from grind to death to heavy..Not a big fan of the poppy poop that is coming out now adays though. What's your take on Slipknot? (sorry to shift the subject a little on the thread!)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I just gotta say Geoff Tate done got OLDER.

But he can still belt out a tune!

I'm also a Motorhead fan!


----------



## MarNav1

Styx- Crystal Ball- Mademoiselle


----------



## SilentK

lamb of god. Just got done with system of a down


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Tried to watch some Live Motorhead and Edguy on Youtube.

But the speakers on the work 'puter hoover!

And the TV and AC make it a lost cause.


----------



## SilentK

Anyone here besides me listen to FLAC format? For me it is the only way!:nana:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

THE COMMITMENTS - Slip Away


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Kraftwerk "The Man Machine".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Just my eyes saying "GET TO BED STUPID!"


----------



## Onuris

American Motherload "Come To Life"


----------



## kramer5150

Just got a new Ipod yesterday. I always christen a new piece of audio gear with my favorite band...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnjWz5KDUqk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LxaZCUiiGU


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

In another tab "Fuel - Innocent" is loading on youtube.


----------



## SilentK

Silpknot 9.0 live: wait and bleed. rockin along at a bit rat of 1097kbps on a 650w sound system. i should be deaf by age 25.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

There is a cute as a button little dynamo girl and a younger non com boy who just grunts when trying to say something about to drive me crazy!

But we are leaving in about an hour so I haven't much longer to suffer!


----------



## Toohotruk

Styx - _The Grand Illusion_ :rock::rock::rock:









Specifically - _Miss America _:rock::rock::rock:

I'm just about to leave to go see them live! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Dokken "Tooth and Nail"


----------



## Toohotruk

Styx - _Pieces of Eight _:rock::rock::rock:








Specifically - _Renegade _











BTW...the concert last night was held at a fairly large soccer stadium. During some of the slower songs when all those lighters came out, I just couldn't resist pulling out my trusty P2D, turning on the strobe (and Turbo once or twice), and shining that baby toward the crowd on the opposite side. Funny thing, all of a sudden, several flashlights started up over there scattered throughout the crowd (one of them belonging to a friend of mine, using the L0D I gave him for Xmas), so I got confirmation that there are a few fellow flashaholics in my state! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

EdGuy from Rocket Ride "Trinidad"


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia -- Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition"


----------



## SilentK

Ahh, today it is a canadian all female metal band called kittie. BEAST!!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _Reign in Blood_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A short time ago this morning, I was listening to Anthrax "Fistful of Metal"





Followed by...
Anthrax "Spreading the Disease"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Thunder, AC Unit (fan on the other side of a wall to my left) and a most annoying little dog yapping at the other dogs.

Did some Disturbed in my truck today.


----------



## SilentK

today it is system of a down, just got done 30 minutes ago listening to every song on their 5 albums. best band ever!


----------



## SilentK

Opps! Double post.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Kingdome Come "Journey"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The computer just ahead and to my right has a fan that can sound like a Harrier spooling up for take off.

The TV off to my right and up is loud and on ER just now.

The speakers on the 'puter I'm typing this on leave MUCH to be desired.

So no music or videos at this time.


----------



## Toohotruk

I've been on a SLAYER kick lately...

_Divine Intervention_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

It's Saturday morning...What else would I be listening to/watching...the Viva Piñata episode "Les Saves the Day...Again!!"


----------



## SilentK

I just now noticed how political system of a down is. it amazes me. and purity by slipknot now makes me feel sad. stupid song meanings. still a great song.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your keyboard - being certain to set the volume to "11".





Pop! Goes the 80s (compilation CD)


----------



## Toohotruk

Metallica - _Death Magnetic _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Listening to my sister finally have doubts about the Pres.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Metallica "Ride the Lightning" :rock:



:rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

For the last couple of nights, I've had the "John Jacob Jingle Heimer Smith" song "playing" in my head; a true *EARWORM* (or "brainworm" in this case...



)




John Jacob Jingle Heimer Smith







His name is my name too







Whenever we go out







The people always shout







"THERE GOES JOHN JACOB JINGLE HEIMER SMITH!"







Ladadadadadaaa.





{_Refrain (repeat) as many times as necessary; song plays a little less loudly at each iteration_}

The person who wrote this song must have been a class A-1 douchenozzle.


----------



## SilentK

pulling a little dream theater right now. :twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Along with the inside AC unit on the other side of the wall to my left with the main unit outside in front of me....

The Washer and Dryer are just alongside the inside AC unit and ALL are running just now.

Makes listening RATHER difficult....


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _Haunting the Chapel_


----------



## mechBgon

"Who am I", _Casting Crowns_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU_rTX23V7Q


----------



## lctorana

The footy.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Well, the AC never shuts up for long.

But at least the washer and dryer are silent.

I'm trying to free up space on my HD so I think I'll launch WMP and delete 3 star or less stuff.


----------



## Lumenshroom

I'm On a Boat- The Lonely Island

Funny song.


----------



## SilentK

Right now i am listening to some japanese metal stuff that i found on my HD. :thinking: i am also waiting for system of a down to get back together or whatever and make a new album


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have sort of a problem. I launch WMP to listen and delete stuff that doesn't "move" me.

WMP starts out responding instantly. By 15-20 minutes it has slowed down to a crawl to respond.

This has occured at least 4 times.

Gonna try some more later as I get more HD space back from deleting 6-8 songs than I do from 80-100 pictures!

Some stuff that goes NOWHERE: Motorhead, Metallica, Yngwie Malmsteen and other stuff.

Got a few more forums to check out and then WMP. Can't tell ya what I'll be listening to though.


----------



## Toohotruk

AC/DC - _Stiff Upper Lip_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A short time ago, I was "hearing" the song "Feliz Navidad" by Hozay Feliciano. 

Right now, I'm listening to "Sumophobia -- Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition" by Worm Quartet.


----------



## SilentK

Flyleaf, im so sick :twothumbs its a classic to me.


----------



## Toohotruk

Megadeth - _Peace Sells...But Who's Buying? _:rock::rock::rock:







Gotta love Uncle Vic...


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia -- Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The AC is busting a gut over 99 degree day (every day for another several months!)

I'm still working to get back space on the HD so not really paying attention anyhow.


----------



## joangracoffande

Lumenshroom said:


> I'm On a Boat- The Lonely Island
> 
> Funny song.



I love the lonely island


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Darn 'puter or WMP or whatever else is bothering it.

Last night I tried again to listen to and delete stuff. It starts out responding FAST but slowly gets down to periods of not responding at all.

Annoying however.

AC is trying to get the 81 degree house back down to 75. So it runs a LOT.

Will try WMP again where I'm down to the "D"s


----------



## strinq

Surfing with the Alien by Satriani.
Learning to play it. At 3 minutes now! Just a little bit more.


----------



## paintballdad

Kings of Leon...Only by the Night


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Here at work again. Rotten speakers, loud AC and loud TV.

Play Pogo games on the 'puter when I can.


----------



## Toohotruk

Pantera - _Vulgar Display of Power _


----------



## SilentK

slipknots "Mate.Feed.Kill.Repeat" album. one of the original 1000 copies. :nana: to bad it is not mine. :mecry: however, some money may convince my friend otherwise.  somehow, it sounds a tad bit better than my .flac copy. or it could be my imagination.


----------



## Nitroz

Family Force 5 from the ATL and Skillet.


----------



## mbiraman

Today i listened to a couple of guys playing traditional zimbabwean mbira . The song was Bangidza. Its one of my hobbies ( playing mbira ) but if i was to list something you folks would recognize i guess it would be Chris Botti, Allison Krause, miles davis, paul simon, Joni Mitchell, and then there's Thomas Mapfumo , Ayub Ogada, Tute chigamba, Forward kwenda.


----------



## MWClint

Future Sound of London - Dead Cities.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Still have a 'muddy' feeling in my ears.

We went to House of Blues Houston for Frontiers - A Journey Tribute Band.

There was an opening act (don't recall the name) singer and lead guitarist are Houston born dudes. They were good but LOUD!!!

Then after a LENGTHY set up behind closed curtains Frontiers came out. Lead singer has a voice! Sounds a LOT like Steve Perry did. But the musicians were so loud as to almost smother the voice several times.

Learned 3 important points last night. If it says 7pm on tickets don't arrive before 8pm. Look around, there is free street parking a short walk away. Save 10 or more bucks! And BRING and USE earplugs!!!!

HOB sure is a cozy venue however!

Aside from that the AC is trying in vain to beat back 96 degree bright sunlight.

And the Astros game starts in about 15 minutes....


----------



## Toohotruk

Fight - _War of Words_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Metallica "Black"























The album cover is predominately black, but if you examine it closely, you can see a little coily snake. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Not so much listening but often checking the AC.


----------



## SilentK

Kickin it old school tonight. Playing some Van Halen! :twothumbs I used to listen to them, but i never really took the time to see how awesome this is.


----------



## Toohotruk

Judas Priest - _Defenders of the Faith_ 

 

 









Specifically - _Love Bites :rock::rock::rock:_

Incredible...


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Boston "Third Stage".






Specifically, the song "We're Ready".


----------



## SilentK

listening to some jimi hendrix now. Also havent heard this in a while.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The AC is finally fixed! Still running a lot in the heat of the day but not falling behind.

Got 106.9 The Point playing on a 'boombox' (big am/fm/sw Electro Brand)


----------



## Toohotruk

AC/DC - _For Those About to Rock... _:rock::rock::rock:








FIRE!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Still 106.9 on the Boom Box. "Chains of Love" just now.


----------



## SilentK

Toohotruk said:


> AC/DC - _For Those About to Rock... _:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE!!!



We salute you!

LOL. i was listening to that, about 30 minutes ago. :nana:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Exciter "Long Live the Loud".
















A bit later, I may listen to Exciter "Violence & Force".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Dinner preparations coming from the kitchen along with GOOD smells!


----------



## nightshade

Crowded House -"Always Take The Weather"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIb6I8gtgtw


----------



## Toohotruk

SilentK said:


> We salute you!
> 
> LOL. i was listening to that, about 30 minutes ago. :nana:




One of the greatest of all time! IMHO


----------



## Toohotruk

Overkill - _Immortalis_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## nightshade

And now.... Black Flag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLCLUbvAqEI&feature=related

Time flies......


----------



## Toohotruk

I love Rollins era Black Flag! Henry is bad ***!!! :bow::bow::bow:



Thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your keyboard - being certain to set the volume to "11".





Kraftwerk "Computer World".




You might be thinking "Why the F would a self-professed metalhead listen to a band like Kraftwerk?"
Because.
If I've told you once, I've told you 31,054,500 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not ****ALL**** of the time!!!


----------



## Toohotruk

Overkill - _From the Underground and Below_ 

 

 










_"Looks like you've been up to the Devil's b_usiness"


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

nightshade said:


> Crowded House -"Always Take The Weather"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIb6I8gtgtw




My favorite Crowded house/Split Enz...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeKdUeb1InI

Fastforward 1:30 to the song.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

We had a shop vac hooked up to an orbital sander and after 4 hours of that....

Blessed SILENCE!


----------



## Toohotruk

Testament - _Souls of Black _


----------



## TITAN1833

Habib K oite I like this too karsh Kale


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Astros on 740AM


----------



## Toohotruk

Slayer - _Seasons in the Abyss_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Astros day game on 740 AM.


----------



## Toohotruk

Deep Purple - _Machine Head _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Raven "All for One"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Thunder, Rain drumming on the metal roof, AC Window Unit trying to beat back the humidity!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## Legend

Hello, my name is Legend, and I like video game and orchestral music (in addition to rock, a bit of metal, and some rap).

I was just listening to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBJugQTvEDo

It's long so my favorite part starts at 2min 30s.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Astros at Cards on 740AM


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Def Leppard "On Through the Night".


----------



## SilentK

Nothing special, just some lamb of god. :devil:


----------



## Tempest UK

I'm listening to my ears ringing in the silence, having just got back from Sonisphere festival in Knebworth :rock:

Alice in Chains, Metallica, Lamb of God to name but a few :devil:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum

National Lampoon "That's Not Funny, That's Sick".


----------



## Toohotruk

Tempest UK said:


> I'm listening to my ears ringing in the silence, having just got back from Sonisphere festival in Knebworth :rock:
> 
> Alice in Chains, Metallica, Lamb of God to name but a few :devil:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



WOW! Sounds like a cool show! How about naming more than a few...


----------



## Toohotruk

Oh yeah,

Slayer - _Christ Illusion _


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer"






Awhile ago, I listened to Skinny Puppy "Bites"; I wanted to listen to the song "Church in H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws". I'm not a very religious person, but that is one song that I will absolutely, positively, 100% ****NOT**** listen to on Sundays, even if I really want to hear it.


----------



## Tempest UK

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! Sounds like a cool show! How about naming more than a few...



The current economic apocalypse meant I could only get a day ticket instead of the whole weekend, so there was:

Metallica
Nine Inch Nails
Limp Bizkit
Machine Head
Lamb of God
Killing Joke
Buckcherry
Avenged Sevenfold
Alice in Chains
Feeder
Mastodon
Saxon
Paradise Lost

Anthrax were playing the day before, but it was a case of either seeing them or Alice in Chains/Metallica.

Seeing Hetfield get covered in silly string/pies by the band and his family for his birthday was cool 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk

That sounds like a really cool show! :thumbsup:

So how did the new singer for Alice in Chains sound? I haven't heard what they sound like without Layne...I have a hard time picturing them without him. It really sucks that he died...such a waste of talent. :sigh:


----------



## Toohotruk

Just had to hear,

Alice in Chains - _Facelift :rock::rock::rock:_






Specifically - _We Die Young _:rock::rock::rock:

He shoulda known better...


----------



## Tempest UK

Toohotruk said:


> That sounds like a really cool show! :thumbsup:
> 
> So how did the new singer for Alice in Chains sound? I haven't heard what they sound like without Layne...I have a hard time picturing them without him. It really sucks that he died...such a waste of talent. :sigh:




DuVall sounded awesome. He had worked with Cantrell quite a bit before AiC, so he worked really well with the band. 

He doesn't replace Layne, but then he wasn't meant to. The band have said in interviews that Cantrell has stepped up a fair bit and taken on more of the vocals in the new material. With that said, DuVall has a really distinctive, strong voice - similar enough to Layne's in some ways to cover the same material, but different enough that he doesn't sound like a Layne impersonator (which would have been the worst way for the band to go, imo). 

They played a lot of stuff from Dirt  As well as two songs from the new album ("A Looking In View" and "Check My Brain").

Speaking of which, I'm listening to:

Alice in Chains - _A Looking In View_






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Mostly a 6 year old HYPER WHY monster!

But cute as a bug...


----------



## Toohotruk

Ozzy Osbourne - _Black Rain _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## taiji

Kill The King...Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Slayer "South of Heaven"


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Now it's Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture"


----------



## Toohotruk

Testament - _Demonic_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Digimon Data Squad theme song (.WAV format, 1,349,684 bytes)
Run time (playing time) 0:30 (exactly 30 seconds).







The lyrics of this song are as follows:
_
When you have to face a fight
Be strong and give it all your might
Digimon D-D-D-Data Squad
Unleash your soul
And you will reach your goal
Prepare digivolve!
Never surrender
Never be outdone
'Cause the challenge ain't over
We've only just begun
Digimon!
_


----------



## John_Galt

At the moment, Jimmy Hendrix "Voodoo Chile" is blaring in my ears... Great guitar, and you can tell this guy was trashed during most of his songs... 

But I love most classic rock. Examples:

Uriah Heep
Deep Purple
Led Zeppelin
Rush
Queen
The Guess Who
The Rolling Stones
Beatles
The Monkeys


I absolutely cannot stand the trash my friends listen to... It's horrible, really, they should play some of this "rap" and "heavy mettle" in Guantanamo.


----------



## nobody

Parallel Universe on Dieselboys's Human Resource release.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

At work, so LOUD AC, LOUD TV (Vegas) and crappy to the MAX speakers mean nothing pleasent is running into my ears.


----------



## Crenshaw

ive actually been listening to alot of musical theatre stuff done by Anthony Warlow lately

Crenshaw


----------



## Toohotruk

SlipKnot - _Vol.3_ _(The Subliminal Verses) _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## LightWalker

http://www.infowars.com/audiobox.html


----------



## thelightdude

Doors - L.A. Woman

I wish I had the good sense to go their concert at the Chicago Coliseum on May 10, 1968.


----------



## Black Rose

Manowar - Warriors of the World United


----------



## BuckOff

Johnny Cash - The Definitive Collection :thumbsup: and about 8 bottles of San Miguel


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

On a weeknight the radio station cuts power at 8:30

Tonight they did it at 7:30

I'm trying to listen to the Astros.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## Toohotruk

thelightdude said:


> Doors - L.A. Woman
> 
> I wish I had the good sense to go their concert at the Chicago Coliseum on May 10, 1968.



That's a big one to miss...I'd be kicking myself for missing that one too.


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - Live in Zurich Switzerland 11/11/91 :rock::rock::rock:

Downloaded from a fan-site, so I have no cover to show on this one...so a simple SLAYER logo will have to suffice...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

AC/DC rolled through town last night.WHAT A SHOW!!!











My ears are still ringing so I won't be listening to anything for awhile.LOL


----------



## Toohotruk

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> AC/DC rolled through town last night.WHAT A SHOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ears are still ringing so I won't be listening to anything for awhile.LOL




I'm jealous...they're one of the greatest live bands (greatest bands period) of all time...not to be missed if they come to town, that's for sure!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Thunder.

It seems to thunder nearly every day but it has yet to rain!


----------



## Toohotruk

Ozzy - _No Rest For The Wicked _:rock::rock::rock:








Specifically - _Demon Alcohol _:devil:


----------



## iapyx

*R A D I O H E A D*
** 
Got all their cd's but my favorite cd's: The Bends and OK Computer

Next to that: 
classical music on the radio. 
(and I don't listen to 'classic fm', I find that a terrible station, just in case you happen to know that station)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I watched Blue Man Group "The Complex" on Windows Media Player last night but then my 'puter crashed.

Not really in the mood for music just now.

edit: Radiohead.... just might have to go there...


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Ralph Stanley- Man of Constant Sorrow from O Brother where art tho soundtrack.


----------



## Vesper

Coast to Coast AM :tinfoil:


----------



## iapyx

RAGE CAGE said:


> Ralph Stanley- Man of Constant Sorrow from O Brother where art tho soundtrack.


 
both super: song and movie
excellent choice
whenever I hear that song it makes me laugh as it reminds me of the movie.
iapyx


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Metallica "Kill 'Em All"


----------



## Toohotruk

Ozzy - _No More Tears _:rock::rock::rock:







_"It's just a hand in the bush"_


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Vesper said:


> Coast to Coast AM :tinfoil:



I've been a listener since the mid-90's.

Art Bell rules!!!:twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Trying to listen to Astros at Cubs but every electric item in this house goofs with the signal.


----------



## LightWalker

No darkness here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFkBJf6erZU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL_JsWUso2g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7SMUf6QcyQ&feature=related


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Was doing WMP but it sure has gotten slow lately and REALLY slows down the whole 'puter!


----------



## 2000xlt

powerquest "neverworld" edguy "the spirit" and "all the clowns"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It is almost tomb quiet in here. I like that.


----------



## Toohotruk

Marilyn Manson - _The Last Tour On Earth _:duh2::duh2::duh2:


----------



## LightWalker

Michael Jackson sings about the elite.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCqQ2JcQWGs


----------



## Tempest UK

Alice in Chains - Check My Brain






New UK tour dates are being announced on Monday :rock:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk

Megadeth - _Endgame _

 

 

 






Specifically - _Head Crusher _







New Megadeth!!! YES!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## LightWalker

Darlene Zschech 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eiy3_KRKNaQ


----------



## Tempest UK

My new copy of Endgame!







Megadeth - 44 Minutes

It's a good month for music :rock: And I've got tickets for two Alice in Chains shows in London later this year 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## haveaniceday

_Diana Krall_ – The Heart Of _Saturday Night_


----------



## 1wrx7

Tempest UK said:


> Alice in Chains - Check My Brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New UK tour dates are being announced on Monday :rock:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
I haven't heard it yet.... can it be as good without Layne? It's hard to believe that voice came from that person... RIP

The past two days I've brought back Siamese Dream by Smashing Pumpkins. I forgot how much I love this album.


----------



## Tempest UK

1wrx7 said:


> I haven't heard it yet.... can it be as good without Layne? It's hard to believe that voice came from that person... RIP



I've been a die-hard fan for a long time, and I'm pleased to say that it's still Alice in Chains. I don't agree with the people who say that he (DuVall) sounds the same as Layne (I'm glad he doesn't), but he's an excellent vocalist. 

It's great that they're continuing to make new music, as well as playing the old stuff for the fans. 

From what I've heard of _Black Gives Way To Blue,_ some of the songs are better than a lot of the old material, and that's something I never thought I'd say.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## LightWalker

Joseph Larson sings about the shinning Light.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdpd3zuutM8&feature=related


----------



## Toohotruk

More _Endgame_ :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


Best Megadeth in nearly 20 years!!!


----------



## ducat

The Prodigy.
"Invaders must die" album on repeat till my ears start to bleed.:devil:


----------



## jabe1

Galactic - Vintage Reserve


----------



## Tempest UK

Toohotruk said:


> More _Endgame_ :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:
> 
> 
> Best Megadeth in nearly 20 years!!!



+1

...as long as I skip the start of _The Hardest Part of Letting Go...Sealed With a Kiss :green: _Please stop with the ballads, Mustaine! Thankfully it picks up again when it returns to thrash and he stops trying to sing 

I'm loving _This Day We Fight, __44 Minutes _and _How The Story Ends :rock:

_Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk

I agree...that is the weakest song on the album, but the rest of it is incredible!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Def Leppard "On Through the Night"


----------



## LightWalker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1fHxPY3TJo


----------



## LightWalker

Toohotruk said:


> Megadeth - _Endgame _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically - _Head Crusher _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Megadeth!!! YES!!! :rock::rock::rock:


 
The Endgame song has some very interesting lyrics. http://www.musicsonglyrics.com/endgame-lyrics-megadeth.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdqy...2B7F0476A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6


----------



## DimeRazorback

As do most Megadeth songs :thumbsup:


----------



## LightWalker

Deleted


----------



## Toohotruk

LightWalker said:


> I take it by your thumbs up that you hate people too.




It's more of a hate the government thing with Megadeth...


----------



## LightWalker

Toohotruk said:


> It's more of a hate the government thing with Megadeth...


 
I was not aware of that. 

*DimeRazorback* please forgive my misunderstanding.


----------



## LightWalker

Pink Floyd: Dogs of War 

Warning: this video contains graphic material
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdBtwsSPgW4&feature=related


----------



## LightWalker

Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky

Warning: this video contains graphic material
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yB4VG4cplo&feature=related


----------



## Toohotruk

Yep, a lot of Pink Floyd's stuff actually has some of the same themes as Megadeth, believe it or not. Both bands are (were in Pink's case) very talented as well as provocative and opinionated, even if the styles are very different.


And I should have added *distrust* as well as hatred of the government by Megadeth...something that isn't necessarily a bad thing, which I'm sure you can understand, judging by the image in your sigline.


----------



## Toohotruk

For some reason, I found myself in the mood for:

Pink Floyd - _Animals _

 

 








Interesting metaphors for classes of people in society...


----------



## LightWalker

Toohotruk said:


> For some reason, I found myself in the mood for:
> 
> Pink Floyd - _Animals _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting metaphors for classes of people in society...


 
I have listened to Pink Floyd since the 80's and they go back to the 70's, but tonight is the first time I have heard that song, thanks for sharing, a great classic.


This one is one of my favorite ones by Pink Floyd. A Great Day for Freedom.

Warning: this video contains graphic material
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfri5tMXfc4


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Stomp 442".


----------



## Centropolis

I am not as cool as most of you. I am not sure if I will get laughed at but I have been listening to all the albums in The Beatles Remastered Boxset since it came out on 9/9/09.

And I admit....I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

LightWalker said:


> I have listened to Pink Floyd since the 80's and they go back to the 70's, but tonight is the first time I have heard that song, thanks for sharing, a great classic.
> 
> 
> This one is one of my favorite ones by Pink Floyd. A Great Day for Freedom.
> 
> Warning: this video contains graphic material
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfri5tMXfc4



That's a cool video/song. That last picture in the video of the naked girl that was burned with napalm in Vietnam brings me back to when I saw it as a kid when it first hit the news...I remember being shocked by it and feeling sorry for her, and thinking that maybe I don't have it so bad.


----------



## Toohotruk

Centropolis said:


> I am not as cool as most of you. I am not sure if I will get laughed at but I have been listening to all the albums in The Beatles Remastered Boxset since it came out on 9/9/09.
> 
> And I admit....I love it. :thumbsup:



I love the Beatles! :thumbsup:

I was thinking about getting some of the remasters, but due to the flashlight thing...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Was doing some 3 Doors Down earlier.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Centropolis said:


> I am not as cool as most of you. I am not sure if I will get laughed at but I have been listening to all the albums in The Beatles Remastered Boxset since it came out on 9/9/09.
> 
> And I admit....I love it. :thumbsup:



I had my eye on that box set myself-but at $300-$400 it's little pricey.



Toohotruk said:


> That's a cool video/song. That last picture in the video of the naked girl that was burned with napalm in Vietnam brings me back to when I saw it as a kid when it first hit the news...I remember being shocked by it and feeling sorry for her, and thinking that maybe I don't have it so bad.



Last time I heard she was alive and well and living in Canada near Toronto.


----------



## Toohotruk

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> ...Last time I heard she was alive and well and living in Canada near Toronto.




Wow, that's quite a coincidence! It's good to see things turned out well for her, even though I can just imagine what she went through. That picture will always bring back certain feelings to me from my childhood though...


----------



## Toohotruk

Oh, and I'm listening to something older:

Megadeth - _Peace Sells...But Whose Buying? _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Good album :twothumbs


----------



## Centropolis

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I had my eye on that box set myself-but at $300-$400 it's little pricey.


 
I sold all my older 1987 Beatles CDs for $100CAD and then went and bought the Stereo boxset for $250.


----------



## Patriot

DimeRazorback said:


> As do most Megadeth songs :thumbsup:





Dave Mustaine used to be one of my customers. I serviced his cars for 3 years. He and his wife are both very friendly and great people to work with.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Patriot said:


> Dave Mustaine used to be one of my customers. I serviced his cars for 3 years. He and his wife are both very friendly and great people to work with.





Thats SO awesome!


----------



## LightWalker

Toohotruk said:


> That's a cool video/song. That last picture in the video of the naked girl that was burned with napalm in Vietnam brings me back to when I saw it as a kid when it first hit the news...I remember being shocked by it and feeling sorry for her, and thinking that maybe I don't have it so bad.


 
I have seen that clip before but I never knew the story behind it. It is a very disturbing image, not many people realize how many civilians are killed in wars, partially because they are unarmed. 

Those who do not learn from history are destined to repeat it but this time they have mass media and weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Radio

"Tangerine" by Them Terribles


----------



## Kiwi_sg

*The Blueprint 3 - Jay Z*

Also just been to two great concerts on Fri/Sat Night...

Fri= 
Simple Minds
ZZ Top
No Doubt

Sat = 
Black Eyed Peas
Beyonce

(and tonight will be listening to a whole different kind of music..the V8's of the F1 cars at the Singapore night race!  Seats in line with the start/finish line and pits)


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Kiwi_sg said:


> *The Blueprint 3 - Jay Z*
> (and tonight will be listening to a whole different kind of music..the V8's of the F1 cars at the Singapore night race!  Seats in line with the start/finish line and pits)



Cool:thumbsup:.On this side of the pacific we call that having seats on the 50 yard line(best seats in the stadium).


----------



## Tempest UK

I finally have my copy of _Black Gives Way To Blue_ by Alice in Chains!







Wow. What a record. My expectations for this release were through the roof and it blew them away. 

The whole record will be played on repeat for the foreseeable future, but right now I'm listening to _Last of My Kind.

_Regards,
Tempest


----------



## NonSenCe

All hail JJ Cale.. after midnight. (going to take a nap and this is smooth way to doze off..)

previously when driving back home from work.. Chickenfoot and Sparzanza. (nice finds in my mind)


----------



## LightWalker

Elvis Presley - He Touched Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWs-F_hRM2c&feature=PlayList&p=C060D9CA7223231A&index=0

I can't even walk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv6rLqdNDBc&feature=related


----------



## thelightdude

Elvis Presley You'll never walk alone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzM9sCaydlw


Elvis won only three Grammy Awards, and that they were all for Gospel recordings.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Digimon "Music from the Motion Picture"


----------



## saabgoblin

A 1969 version of dazed and confused by Led Zeppelin live in Denmark on Youtube.


----------



## Toohotruk

Anvil - _This is Thirteen_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Federal LG

*Megadeth - 44 minutes.*

From the album "Endgame". :nana:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've been trying to get real music ring tones in my new Nokia 6350.

My 'old' ones on the 2gig micro SD are too big to be ring tones.

I got a good music edit program and a converter to make them the format the phone uses.

But that is not working either.

Whole thing is bumming me out.


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm right back to:

Megadeth - _Endgame _

 

 








Specifically - _1320 _

That song has one of the baddest jams (by ANY band) in many, many years...the last half of the song approaches Slayer speed and the lead guitars f'n SHRED!!! :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

FINALLY licked the ring tone problem. Just gotta keep 'em under 11 seconds and find a seemless repeat point. An 11 second or less MP3 is not too big.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia -- Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition"


----------



## ElectronGuru

A new *drum and bass* channel just hit iTunes Radio:

http://bassjunkees.com/​


----------



## Gliderguy

Guess I am just too old for this $}{1+. 250 posts and only one mention of my favorite band in a list with maybe 8-10 others.

Just listened to Mystic Rhythms, and Der Trommler by Rush.

As a flashalolic and Rush fan, it is MANDANTORY that I have the opening riff from "Limelight" as my ringtone!

Need a radio station that plays nothing lighter than Boston on one side and nothing heavier than Metallica on the other. (with heavy rotation of AC/DC, Def Leppard, Kiss and other still rocking old farts that knew how to jam before I knew how to EAT jam!

Maybe if we ask 4Sevens nicely he can make one, he seems to be able to make everything else lately!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I dig what you are saying but I occasionally need harder stuff like 

Wisconsin Death Trip by Static-X


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Among the Living".










I wanted to listen to the song "Efilnikufesin (N.F.L.)" - that song has nothing whatsoever to do with football.


----------



## Toohotruk

Mercyful Fate - _In The Shadows_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Van Halen "Van Halen"


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Eight more days till Halloween (from the movie "Halloween III - Season of the Witch")




Eight more days till Halloween







Halloween







Halloween







Eight more days till Halloween







Sil---ver---Shamrock!


----------



## Toohotruk

That's an oldie! 



Never did figure out why they decided to go with that story, rather than keeping the Micheal Myers story going. :thinking:


Cool movie though!


----------



## Toohotruk

King Diamond - _Them 

 

 










_Halloween is in the air...


----------



## Black Rose

Ghosts by Ladytron


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Yngwie Malmsteen - Attack!!


----------



## MarNav1

I have mentioned Rush several times along with an avatar. Right now its Jeff Healey Band, that guy sure played well for a blind guy. Too bad he's no longer with us. I also enjoy "LimeLight".


----------



## MarNav1

Gliderguy said:


> Guess I am just too old for this $}{1+. 250 posts and only one mention of my favorite band in a list with maybe 8-10 others.
> 
> Just listened to Mystic Rhythms, and Der Trommler by Rush.
> 
> As a flashalolic and Rush fan, it is MANDANTORY that I have the opening riff from "Limelight" as my ringtone!
> 
> Need a radio station that plays nothing lighter than Boston on one side and nothing heavier than Metallica on the other. (with heavy rotation of AC/DC, Def Leppard, Kiss and other still rocking old farts that knew how to jam before I knew how to EAT jam!
> 
> Maybe if we ask 4Sevens nicely he can make one, he seems to be able to make everything else lately!


See above post, there is a Rush radio station on the web that plays 24/7. :tinfoil:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Goat's Head soup - Rolling Stones.

Just bought the remastered CD after not playing my vinyl copy for fifteen years - guys, it's been too long!


Tomorrow I'll get 'Sticky Fingers'


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _World Painted Blood _

 

 










Brand new SLAYER...and as expected, it KICKS @SS!!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Emily Barker & the Red Clay Halo - 'Nostalgia' off the CD 'Despite the Snow'

Not often you get Melbourne mentioned in a song!!

I knew it sounded familiar - it was adapted as the main song for the BBC TV "Wallander" films starring Kenneth Branagh.


----------



## Andy80F

BBC Radio 7

Can't be beaten when music is just too distracting.

Andy


----------



## Onuris

HighGlossBlack- their demo album

My youngest brother is their tour manager

www.highglossblack.com


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Opium by Matt Berry.


Snuff said!


"...to live on my own would be tragic..."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

7 dogs going ballistic over something they see every day. It gets a little old.


----------



## daimleramg

ElectronGuru said:


> A new *drum and bass* channel just hit iTunes Radio:
> http://bassjunkees.com/​


 

OMG... didn't think there were anyone else on this forum that listens to this kind of music... I'm more into old school drum and bass like DJ Krust Warhead and DJ SS Lighter haven't been in the scene since 2001.

We used to have the biggest parties here in T.O. back in 1997-2001 our massives were over 40,000.


----------



## Tempest UK

Alice in Chains - _Acid Bubble :rock:

_I'm off to see them live in London tonight!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've mentioned before a couple things. 

The washer and dryer are just one the other side of the wall to my left. And dryer is running.

TV in Living Room is loud so Dad can hear it. Sound funnels through the house to in here.

So my 'puter is quiet.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Right now, Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues. Next will be Robert Cray - the Forecast Calls for Pain.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Black Label Society - 1919 Eternal

Going back to high school days! :devil:


----------



## Tempest UK

Tempest UK said:


> I'm off to see them live in London tonight!



And now, the next morning, I'm still listening to my ears ringing 

_And _I'm off to see them again tonight 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Tempest UK said:


> Alice in Chains - _Acid Bubble :rock:
> _I'm off to see them live in London tonight!



Without (lead singer)Layne Staley it can't be the same.

:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Tempest UK

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Without (lead singer)Layne Staley it can't be the same.
> 
> :mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:



Of course it's not the _same_, but it's still very much Alice in Chains. DuVall has an excellent voice and he's fantastic live.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

WOW ^ Gary Moore! If in fact it's the same Gary Moore I have some of his old stuff "Corridors of Power"


----------



## Daniel_sk

Mainly post-rock music recently. Especially _God Is An Astronaut_. Check out this song if interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZltd_nz2ag (all post-rock songs are without vocals).


----------



## Tempest UK

Tempest UK said:


> _And _I'm off to see them again tonight



Another excellent show  Three signed copies of their new album and three guitar picks from the band. It prompted me to listen to some of DuVall's earlier band:

Comes With The Fall - _Rockslide_ - from the album _Beyond the Last Light_

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Anything by Devo.......


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now: Motley Crue-Kickstart My Heart.
Next up:Shania Twain-Rock This Country.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

The BoomTown Rats-The Fine Art of Surfacing.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now: Bob Rivers- Flu Ride.
Next up:Bob Rivers- Wreck the Malls.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Wind Chimes getting after it outside the back door. Busy sounds from the kitchen.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Merry Christmas PJS (and everyone else). Reminds me that there are sounds other than music that are special for one reason or another - like the sounds of cats growling over turkey.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

All's quiet on the Southern front (except for the dryer running on the other side of the wall).

Hope anyone who awaits Santa tonight scores big!


----------



## iapyx

Albéniz - Iberia
Granados - Goyescas
Piano: Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Toohotruk

Judas Priest - _A Touch of Evil-Live_ :rock::rock::rock:







Ya just gotta love Priest!!! :thumbsup:



Merry Christmas all!!! :santa:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

For much of today (intermittently), I've been "hearing" the song "1999" by Prince, but with a slight alteration of the lyrics.




They say two thousand one zero







Party over _oops_ out of time







And tonight I'm gonna party







Like it's two thousand nine!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Been listening to (and watching) some Youtube gurus talk about knives.

Not hearing quite the war a Fireworks night usually involves. Maybe the economy has gotten to our podunk neighbors too....


----------



## Toohotruk

For my first post of the year...

Clutch - _Robot Hive/Exodus _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The TV in the living room isn't as loud as normal.

We shampooed the carpet in the dining room and have windows and doors open to dry it.

I hear birds chirping and such and it's very nice.


----------



## Federal LG

*Metallica - **DON´T TREAD ON ME*

:rock:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Anything by the Talking Heads.......


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real"


----------



## Toohotruk

Overkill - _Ironbound _

 

 










Brand new Overkill...and it's badass as hell!!!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Right now I'm listening to what I always do on Saturday mornings, Car Talk on NPR.

Geoff


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

When I'm in my truck here in Ft. Worth I have the radio on 97.1. Kind of reminds me of Z-Rock back in the day.


----------



## saabgoblin

John Coltrane, Giant Steps.


----------



## Toohotruk

Heaven and Hell - _The Devil You Know _

 

 










Brand new Dio era "Sabbath" and it kicks ***!!!


----------



## andyw513

Wow...In The Shadows at the top of this page...Anthrax a few posts up...I think I found my thread...

I've been listening to Robert Earl Keen for months now, the live stuff especially.


----------



## mrartillery

At the moment *Witching Hour by Venom *:rock:

Got to give some love to the 3 piece black metal founders from the UK!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

"She Blinded Me with Science" -- Thomas Dolby
and
"My Sharona" -- The Knack


----------



## Alex K.

My Chemistry teacher blabbering on...


----------



## Toohotruk

Motörhead - _Overkill_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

After Burner II -- music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game After Burner II from 1987.


----------



## taiji

Sung Ha Jung's freestyle guitar rendition of Queen's "Love of My Life"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75Z2qbX5bNg&feature=related


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Babyface & Gwyneth Paltrow - Just My Imagination


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Got an XM radio for my big rig and it'll spend most of it's time in "80s on 8".

Right now almost total silence with a clock ticking is rather nice.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Tennessee Waltz - Patti Page


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

ZZ Top - Legs
(Have no idea why I'm listening to this... but it isn't bad.)


----------



## Hack On Wheels

Dances with Flashlight said:


> ZZ Top - Legs
> (Have no idea why I'm listening to this... but it isn't bad.)



It's a classic!


I'm listening to... The Killing Moon - by Echo & the Bunnymen

..and just switching over to... Pretty When You Cry - by Vast


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Three Dog Night - Liar


----------



## bobisculous

Running through a lot of Porcupine Tree! 

Getting pumped as I get to see them tomorrow night here in Houston.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Chicago - No Tell Lover


----------



## strinq

Kesha...cuz my fiancee plays it all the time...growing on me...


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

A little Stevie Ray Vaughn tonight - The House is Rockin', Cold Shot, and Life Without You. 

Almost forgot how good he is.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The fan of a Cobra invertor as it powers this laptop I'm on.


----------



## Joe Hone

I work in the music biz so I don't listen much after hours; ear fatigue I guess. But when I do listen, first choice is Iona, Celtic progressive rock with a Christian perspective. Amazing music. Heard Rick Wakeman speak once and he is a big fan of the band. Second choice, Martin Simpson, the best acoustic guitarist I've ever heard. Then of course, Robben Ford. Don't need any other music than those...


----------



## Hack On Wheels

bobisculous said:


> Running through a lot of Porcupine Tree!
> 
> Getting pumped as I get to see them tomorrow night here in Houston.



How was the show? As much as I find their music to be pretty bizarre, I can't help but enjoy it. It's good stuff for sure!

Right now I'm listening to: Ladyhawke - Back Of the Van (WAWA Remix)


----------



## samwise

Roxette by Doctor Feelgood keeps on being repeated I do love a bit of rock and roll harmonica


----------



## bobisculous

Hack On Wheels said:


> How was the show? As much as I find their music to be pretty bizarre, I can't help but enjoy it. It's good stuff for sure!
> 
> Right now I'm listening to: Ladyhawke - Back Of the Van (WAWA Remix)



I really enjoyed it the show. Their music is bizarre to say the least, but it is mostly easy good listening. They can satisfy many musical needs, whether it be fast hard rock or laid back stuff. 
The show was pretty similar to a Dream Theater show, if you have ever been to one. Lots of video, not a lot of action on stage. They just...play, and for a decent amount of time at that. I can't stand it when the headline band plays one short set. PT played two sets, including the entirety of "The Incident" album as the first set, plus an encore. It was a very good show.

The opening band to the show, "Bigelf" was rather good too. I highly recommend them now.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Archie Bell & the Drells - There's gonna be a Showdown.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Working in my shop tonight - need something LOUD!
Let's see... Carpenters? Chad & Jeremy?
Korn? (recommended by my son, so I think not)

Settled for Billy Idol - Rebel Yell, and then The Doors - Break on Through.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Polishing up some brass lights and thought of this:

Sade - Smooth Operator


----------



## KC2IXE

The Mr Softee Jingle (He's outfront right now - lot of kids on the block)


----------



## fishinfool

Celtics @ Cavs game 1


----------



## 22hornet

Lady Gaga: Telephone


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Babyface and Gwyneth Paltrow - Just my Imagination


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Feel like some good old music tonight:

Artie Shaw - Frenesi
Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs - Dueling Banjos
Marlene Dietrich - Lili Marlene


----------



## fishinfool

Civil Twilight - Letters from the Sky


----------



## boo5ted

Fight Paris - Destroyer:rock:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

More great oldies.

Hank Snow - Music Makin' Mama from Memphis
Patsy Cline - The Wayward Wind


----------



## fishinfool

Free - All Right Now


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Chris Isaac - Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing
Bonnie Raitt - Walking Blues
Bob Dylan - Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again


----------



## fishinfool

Derek And The Dominos - Layla


----------



## Toohotruk

MD. 45 _The Craving (Remastered) _












Dave Mustaine's side project in the '90s...pretty cool.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Doc Watson - Watson Blues
Sons of the Pioneers - Cigareetes, Whuskey and Wild, Wild Women


----------



## Cooter

AC/DC Live @ Donington!! Pretty awesome.


----------



## fishinfool

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Looking for the complete Batman theme, but haven't found it.


----------



## fishinfool

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Rolling Stones - Waiting on a Friend
George Thorogood - I Drink Alone
Leonard Cohen - Everybody Knows


----------



## fishinfool

Local news


----------



## forexer

Best band ever!


----------



## bobisculous

forexer said:


> Best band ever!



Heck yeah! I have been listening to that particular album a lot recently too. Like I mentioned above somewhere in this thread, I got to see them live here in Houston a few weeks ago. I am a big fan of Dream Theater, and that's how I got into PT. Always had an album or two of em on my computer, but not till the last few months have I really began listening to them almost daily. 

Some really good albums, all songs are strong.


----------



## fishinfool

forexer said:


> Best band ever!


 


bobisculous said:


> Heck yeah! I have been listening to that particular album a lot recently too. Like I mentioned above somewhere in this thread, I got to see them live here in Houston a few weeks ago. I am a big fan of Dream Theater, and that's how I got into PT. Always had an album or two of em on my computer, but not till the last few months have I really began listening to them almost daily.
> 
> Some really good albums, all songs are strong.


 
Aloha! I've never heard of these guys but am looking into new music.

What album of theirs should I start with?

:thanks:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Vaughn Monroe - Black Denim Trousers and Motorcycle Boots
Jimmy Rogers - Kisses Sweeter than Wine


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Vaughn Monroe - Black Denim Trousers and Motorcycle Boots
> Jimmy Rogers - Kisses Sweeter than Wine


 nice......

Tom Waits- Tom Traubert's Blues from his Small Change album-1976.
The Piano Has Been Drinking and Bad Liver and a Broken Heart.


----------



## Toohotruk

The piano's been drinking...not me... 



Gotta love that guy, and that voice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

For some reason, I am in the mood for:

Tom Waits - _Heartattack and Vine _









Specifically..._Heartattack and Vine_ 

This has got to be the sleaziest sounding song EVER! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## bobisculous

fishinfool said:


> Aloha! I've never heard of these guys but am looking into new music.
> 
> What album of theirs should I start with?
> 
> :thanks:



I am not uber in depth with them yet, however they have become one of my more favorite bands, possibly topping Dream Theater. Yikes.

The album in the photo, "The Incident" is certainly very good. It is their most recent album. It's a concept album, so all the songs are around the same subject or idea. 

I also like "In Absentia" quite a bit. The first few songs of the album are some of my favorites. Seems to be a more fan favorite.

Fear of a Blank Planet was quite a hit. 

It's really hard for me to say one particular album. If I had to choose, I'd go with the newest one, The Incident. That was a very neat album to see live. I'd recommend heading to YouTube and check out some of their stuff. A lot is available to watch from past live performances. The Sound of Muzak is an outstanding song and is in good quality there.

I imagine the other fellow here may have some more experience with their stuff that myself. Perhaps they can give a little more insight on what to pick up, but again, my recommendation would be The Incident.

-Cameron


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Rolf Harris - Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport
Kyu Sakamoto - Sukiyaki
Petula Clark - Downtown

OK - so this is a strange assortment - but love these oldies.


----------



## fishinfool

Santana - Black Magic Woman


----------



## WebWalker

sounds of the strip - NHRA Full Throttle Drag Racing
(but can't smell the nitro!)


----------



## bobisculous

WebWalker said:


> sounds of the strip - NHRA Full Throttle Drag Racing
> (but can't smell the nitro!)



I went to the Spring Nationals here in Houston a few weekends ago. Such awesome stuff. I never thought much of drag racing till my step dad took me several years ago. I haven't missed a weekend since. There's air show loud, then monster truck show loud...but then, way way far away, there is big, blastening, blistering, ear-splitting (exploding even), roaring, thundering...{insert one minute of other synonyms}...drag racing loud. 

Words really can't describe the noise top fuel gives off. It's incredible. Good stuff.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Commander Cody - Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## Toohotruk

bobisculous said:


> Words really can't describe the noise top fuel gives off. It's incredible. Good stuff.



Ya got that right! I remember the first time I saw a top fuel dragster in the flesh...after a long night of watching (and hearing) "regular" Pro Stock funny cars/dragsters go down the quarter mile, they ran a TF dragster and I didn't bother to cover my ears (stupid, I know, and I'm sure my nights at the races contributed to the permanent ringing in my ears, along with dozens of heavy metal concerts, and decades of working construction), but after the first run of top fuel, I definitely covered them for every other one! The decibels are breathtaking...I still don't think I've ever heard/felt anything louder and more awe inspiring in my noise filled life, than the roar of a TF dragster! I could actually feel my guts bouncing around in my body due to the vibration! This comes from a man that's seen Motörhead five times!


----------



## Toohotruk

And that puts me in the mood for...

Megadeth - _Endgame :rock::rock::rock:_







Specifically - _1320 _

The ultimate drag racing song!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

The Pixies-Gigantic.........don't listen to this more than once or it will stick in your head.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0CJqMK6f0&playnext_from=TL&videos=3UXsBuet3mA

Here's a bonus clip......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXdXcpNsv4&playnext_from=TL&videos=OKt7VWrWfus

Before grunge,before Nirvana,Alice in Chains,SoundGarden,or PearlJam there were the Pixies!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Sure. Get me going on YouTube.

Queensryche of course.


----------



## Meganoggin

Kasabian - West Ryder Pauper Lunatic Asylum


----------



## sjmack

Circa Survive - The Glorious Nosebleed


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Jeff Healey - Cruel Little Number


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Candy Dulfer - Lily Was Here


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

David Sanborn - Straight to the Heart


----------



## mrartillery

Exsistence is Punshiment- Crowbar


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

BB King - Love Came to Town


----------



## WebWalker

Johnny Winter (with the Derek Trucks Band) Highway 61 - Crossroads 2007


----------



## fisk-king

Charlie Parker- Just Friends


----------



## Toohotruk

Heaven and Hell - _The Devil You Know 









_In honor of the great Ronnie James Dio RIP... :mecry:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Most recently it was Classic Rewind on my XM radio in the truck.

Prior to that it was the Astros losing again to SF.


----------



## fishinfool

The History Channel's: America - The Story of Us.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Tanya Tucker - San Antonio Stroll

(Sorry about the Astros.)


----------



## bobisculous

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Prior to that it was the Astros losing again to SF.



This sound seems to be echoing down the Californian coast. All the way to L.A.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Fergie - Big Girls Don't Cry
Shirelles - One Fine Day
Lulu - To Sir With Love


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Randy Crawford - Cajun Moon


----------



## boo5ted

NSFW - Language


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC03hmS1Brk&feature=player_embedded


:lolsign:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Clifton Chenier - In the Mood


----------



## Toohotruk

Black Sabbath - _Dehumanizer _

 

 







Another one in honor of Dio. :bow:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Marcus Miller - Free


----------



## compasillo

Django Reinhardt & Stephane Grappelli... 

What a couple of monsters!


----------



## fishinfool

*Klaus Doldinger & Passport - Ataraxia*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

XM Patriot until Hannity then XM Classic Rewind.

Van Halen - Beautiful Girls just this minute.


----------



## Toohotruk

Dio - _The Last in Line _:rock::rock::rock:





Still feeling bad about Dio... :sigh:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

[email protected] (channel 161 on XM)

Freewill by Rush just now. Free Ride by Edgar Winter just past.


----------



## fishinfool

*:rock: Scorpions - Holiday :rock:*


----------



## Radio

God I love the Scorpions! 

Kesha - Tik Tok (Live Mtv Push)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The A/C in my truck went belly up between Sequin and Brookshire Texas.
Tonight finds me in a motel room. Just have TV on in the background.


----------



## fishinfool

*Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb*


----------



## boo5ted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql-N3F1FhW4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fishinfool

Good one boo5ted.


----------



## WebWalker

Hey Bobisculous

You said 'There's air show loud, then monster truck show loud...but then, way way far away, there is big, blastening, blistering, ear-splitting (exploding even), roaring, thundering...{insert one minute of other synonyms}...drag racing loud. '

Well my friend and I are going to the NHRA Thunder Valley Nationals in Bristol. I've got an invite for us to go to the 'island' and experience a top fuel or funny car launch. One of the LOUDEST MAN-MADE NOISES ON THE PLANET, just short of an atomic bomb and a space shuttle launch. My eyeballs will shake.

"Sitting next to a dragster as it fires up its engines and screams down the raceway can be more than just loud; it can be damaging to your entire body. At the 155-160 Decibel range not only will it severely to permanently damage your hearing, but it also vibrates your vision and makes it temporarily difficult to swallow. That’s why no one stands next to them."

I should buy a digital sound meter, with 'keep the loudest reading' feature, and a gas mask for the nitro.

Listening to Pearl's a Singer - Elkie Brooks


----------



## fishinfool

Orlando Magic at Boston Celtics in overtime. :twothumbs


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Ludacris - My Chick Bad

If my son hadn't walked in I would never have heard this... but it's a scream. Haven't heard rap this good since Bob Dylan.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The air conditioner is running! It is GLORIOUS! Already down from 84 indoors to a more tolerable 80 in a little over an hour!


----------



## fishinfool

Just waiting to watch game 4 of the Lakers at Suns. Go Suns!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

fishinfool said:


> Just waiting to watch game 4 of the Lakers at Suns. Go Suns!



Time to put on Katrina and the Waves - Dancing on Sunshine


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Quiet enough to hear the ceiling fan squeak and the clock. Couple more sites to check and I'm in bed.


----------



## fishinfool

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Time to put on Katrina and the Waves - Dancing on Sunshine


 
Don't you mean "Walking on Sunshine"? lol


*Civil Twilight* - Letters From The Sky


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

fishinfool said:


> Don't you mean "Walking on Sunshine"? lol



Oh, you're right, of course, but I was just hoping it would be a dance tonight.


----------



## fishinfool

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Oh, you're right, of course, but I was just hoping it would be a dance tonight.


 
'Dancing' works better with your username though. lol


:rock: *Zebra - Tell Me What You Want* :rock:


*Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy*


*Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55* 


*Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages*


----------



## boo5ted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## fishinfool

*Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay*


*Lynyrd Skynyrd - FreeBird*


*Don McLean - American Pie*


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Soundtrack to Pete's Dragon


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Led Zeppelin - Going to California


----------



## jabe1

My 2 1/2yr old son, who is way past nap time...


----------



## fishinfool

The History Channel - WWII


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Had to step outside to hear the canon fuse _hisssssing_ on my son's canon... and then, BOOM!


----------



## fishinfool

Lakers at Celtics Game 3

*GO CELTICS!!! *


----------



## noddy43

Yeasayer - tightrope


----------



## fishinfool

*Steve Miller Band - The Joker :rock:*


.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The usual BS on the CB Radio.


----------



## fishinfool

*Boston @ Lakers*

*Let's go BOSTON!!!*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

New Order-True Faith.


----------



## fisk-king

charlie parker- just friends

charlie parker- cafe' continental


----------



## boo5ted

Puddle of Mudd Blurry

Puddle Of Mudd - Drift And Die

Puddle of Mudd - Better Place

Puddle Of Mudd - Stoned


----------



## fishinfool

*Staind & Fred Durst - Outside*


*Staind - So Far Away*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Classic Rewind on XM, currently Brass in Pocket by the Pretenders.


----------



## Mjolnir

I prefer Classic vinyl and "deep tracks" to classic rewind, although Classic Rewind often plays Dire Straits like this:

So Far Away (After seeing that "Staind" song of the same name, I just had to listen to this)


----------



## fishinfool

*Boston - More Than A Feeling :rock:*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*The Specials - Too Much Too Young *


----------



## fishinfool

Ben Moody - Everything Burns (feat. Anastacia) :rock:


We Are The Fallen - Bury Me Alive :rock:


.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Classic Rewind - Cars - Let's Go!


----------



## DoctaDink

Amazing young (age 14) artist from the 
Piney Hills of Louisiana. Great things in this young lady's future. GO GIRL!
http://www.katieknightmusic.com/


----------



## boo5ted

Think she is good check out Amanda Shaw. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishinfool

*Styx - Lady*


----------



## Toohotruk

Last night it was the Big Four... 

 

 





























Kind of weird watching a concert in a movie theater...but definitely an awesome concept!

It was incredible to see all four legendary bands performing on stage *at the same time*, especially given the legendary feuds between said bands!!!


----------



## Toohotruk

And the proof...

It doesn't get more METAL than that!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## COAST

Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold
next up: Master of Puppets by Metallica
next up: Bat Country by Avenged Sevenfold
after that: Down with the Sickness by Disturbed :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## arek98

Pandora radio - "The Cars station"
Nirvana - Nevermind
Dexy's Midnight Runners - Too-Rye-Ay
Roxette - Look Sharp!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Eric Clapton & Sting - It's Probably Me


----------



## fishinfool

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven :rock:


----------



## fisk-king

charlie parker- Old Folks (take 5)

Candidate- Song of the Oss (from the Ideal tv show)


----------



## redbike

CKUA radio network - around the world on the web at ckua.com


----------



## fishinfool

My 3 yr. old nephew screaming his head off wanting to go back to the beach. We already spent 4 hrs. there earlier today.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Van Halen - Spanish Fly


----------



## Tempest UK

Toohotruk said:


> And the proof...
> 
> It doesn't get more METAL than that!!! :bow::bow::bow:



Epic.


----------



## fishinfool

Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky  :rock:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Jeff Healey - Cruel Little Number


----------



## bjs55

Dream Theater -The dark eternal night


----------



## fishinfool

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Etta James - Steal Away


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Marcus Miller - Free


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Janis Joplin.


----------



## jupello

*Erasure - Always*

*Sting - Englishman In New York*


----------



## fishinfool

My sister and her kids just left for Alaska after a month long vacation. So now I am listening to the beautiful sound of silence.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

paintballdad said:


> Kings of Leon...Only by the Night


 
My wife got me absolutely hooked on these guys. I can listen to this cd over and over. And yes I'm well aware they are currently the talk of the town, and the whole country for that matter.


----------



## fishinfool

*Styx - Boat On The River*


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Cream - Sunshine of your Love
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever


----------



## fishinfool

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Cream - Sunshine of your Love
> Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever


 
Awesome classic rock! :rock:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Plenty more where that came from. Helps to be old enough to remember.

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call me the Breeze
Jethro Tull - Cross Eyed Mary
The Doobie Brothers - China Grove
Foghat - Louisiana Blues


----------



## fishinfool

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Plenty more where that came from. Helps to be old enough to remember.
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call me the Breeze
> Jethro Tull - Cross Eyed Mary
> The Doobie Brothers - China Grove
> Foghat - Louisiana Blues


 
Wow, it's been a long time since I've heard any Jethro Tull or the Doobie Brothers. I think I need to go and hunt them down and dust them off but for now here's some more oldies but goodies. 

Lou Reed - Walk on the Wild Side

The Doors - Riders on the Storm

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water

Derek and the Dominos - Layla

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Been alternating between Blue Collar Comedy and RawDog Comedy on XM.

James P. Conally is freaking hilarious!


----------



## fishinfool

Everything you want to know about potatoes on The History Channel. :ironic:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

ZZ Top - La Grange
Procol Harum - Conquistador


----------



## Morelite

Hair Metal on AOL radio on my iPhone


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Foreigner - Juke Box Hero


----------



## boo5ted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MSk6PSpQ8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jMMmcZo9Ig&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbPLlpCXWao&feature=related


----------



## fishinfool

Edwin Starr - War



CCR - Fortunate Son


Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## AMD64Blondie

AC/DC-Back in Black.Followed up by

AC/DC-Rock n' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution.

(I'm on a classics kick...)


----------



## F250XLT

Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown


I really forgot how many great songs he had, anyone else like his stuff?


----------



## Gusto

Hello everybody, first post. :wave:

Here are some sounds I've been listening to lately...

Sepalcure - Love Pressure - (Hotflush Recordings)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBp0EyMhCwE

ASC - The Ubiquity Incident - (NonPlus Records)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALBVIoNCeQ0

and here are a couple the rock and metal fans _might_ like :rock:

Paradox - 8 Track - (Paradox Music)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdz6WXRst0g

Macc - Dilations - (Subvert Central Digital)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQZ24j7yBxI


----------



## Lite_me

Neil Young _ Down by the River Live.

and

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW3xmRPqUuc&feature=related"]Dave Matthews Band - Lying in the Hands of God
[/URL]


----------



## fishinfool

Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band


Kansas - Point of Know Return


America - A Horse With No Name


Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Animals - The House of the Rising Sun
Looking Glass - Brandy (You're a Fine Girl)


----------



## wyager

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Been alternating between Blue Collar Comedy and RawDog Comedy on XM.
> 
> James P. Conally is freaking hilarious!


I just saw ron white perform 2 days ago. He was freaking HILARIOUS 

Also-some recent additions to my library, just what I've been listening to the last few weeks-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqN5yWg6ff4 (my version is different from this one :thinking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6EBw191Kp8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awYVlAv6Cek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcPFXEMT-iQ

<3 those dirty beats  the lyrics, not so much I'm more of a fan of the drop. You can feel your gray matter shaking around in your head from the bass


----------



## boo5ted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QVWQTDoMr4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ChmnEFUGoA


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Last 3 songs, including current one:

(Band) (Song)
Disturbed - Violence Fetish
Skindred - Trouble
Slipknot - Snuff

:rock:


----------



## bjs55

john petrucci, the cd -suspended animation


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

The lead singer(because of his hair style)of this song looks disturbingly like one of my girlfriends-from a distance-during the first 18 seconds.

*edison lighthouse - Love grows where my rosemary goes *


----------



## TwinBlade

I've been listening to this band on and off for the past several years. They are called Nightwish and they are a Finnish progressive metal band. I am of the opinion that they blow Evanescence out of the water and I like Evanescence. 

They used to have another singer that had more of an opera style voice. Made for an interesting sound. You either love it or hate it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfWipqrYmss

Old singer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80kOBeMEm2I&feature=related


----------



## TwinBlade

fishinfool said:


> Wow, it's been a long time since I've heard any Jethro Tull or the Doobie Brothers. I think I need to go and hunt them down and dust them off but for now here's some more oldies but goodies.
> 
> Lou Reed - Walk on the Wild Side
> 
> The Doors - Riders on the Storm
> 
> Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water
> 
> Derek and the Dominos - Layla
> 
> The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


ALL excellent songs. As are your other posts. Long live classic rock.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyager

TwinBlade said:


> I've been listening to this band on and off for the past several years. They are called Nightwish and they are a Finnish progressive metal band. I am of the opinion that they blow Evanescence out of the water and I like Evanescence.



Nightwish is great. :twothumbs
I prefer the old singer though. Apparently they weren't at all kind about it when they kicked her out...


----------



## fisk-king

Hall & Oates "I can't go for that"


----------



## fishinfool

TwinBlade said:


> I've been listening to this band on and off for the past several years. They are called Nightwish and they are a Finnish progressive metal band. I am of the opinion that they blow Evanescence out of the water and I like Evanescence.
> 
> They used to have another singer that had more of an opera style voice. Made for an interesting sound. You either love it or hate it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfWipqrYmss
> 
> Old singer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80kOBeMEm2I&feature=related


 
I prefer Tarja Turunen myself but either way, Nightwish ROCKS!!! :rock::rock::rock:

Nightwish - The Phantom Of The Opera

Nightwish - Over the hills and far away 

Nightwish - The Kinslayer


----------



## TwinBlade

I agree on the original singer Tarja being better, but I cannot complain about Annette either.

Sacrament of Wilderness from the Oceanborn CD is just phenomenal. There is a reason why it hit number one in Europe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FVA0ZFTr7o

And while we are on Progressive Metal, anyone into Symphony X?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABJrkSvWEU0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-o_i4RfIxA

Holy shiznit!:rock::rock::rock::rock:

Man I need to find a party now. This music will light me up like a...well... (Man this is the wrong forum for a statement like that...  )


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Octane (Sirius/XM Channel 48)

They play the kind of stuff I heard on Z-Rock back in the 80's.


----------



## boo5ted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&ob=av2e


----------



## Flying Turtle

Listening to my favorite equal opportunity insulter, Neal Boortz.

Geoff


----------



## march.brown

I'm listening to the faint tick of the clock on the wall and the click of the keys on my PC's keyboard as I type this post !

In the background (in another room) is the faint sound of my Wife putting the kettle on to make more coffee ... My little Yorkie dog wanders in then turns round and walks out ... I can hear the barely discernable clicks of his recently-cut nails on the wooden floor as he goes off to see his mistress. 

Now the sound of my Wife bringing my coffee to the study ... The aroma of freshly brewed coffee subtly pervading my nostrils precedes her arrival ... Two dark chocolate wholemeal biscuits makes the perfect partner to the steaming black liquid ... Wonderful.

The study door closes gently and I am again alone , relaxing in my own near-silent bubble.

Who needs noise !
.


----------



## o0o

*What are you listening to?*

What are your favorite genres?

What about artitsts?

These are mine...

Country-Pop
1. Carrie Underwood (the most consistently good artist I've heard in a long while. Over 80% of her songs I'd rate a "B" or higher. With many being an "A" or higher.)

2. Lady Antebellum (also very consistently good in each album, and having both women and men in the same group allows duets and diversity)

3. Faith Hill (somewhat inconsistent, but her best stuff, especially her first 2 country-concentated albums were very good to outstanding).

4. Leann Rimes (great voice, especially for country songs, but not too consistent overall. However, her best stuff is impresssive)

Pop
Mariah Carey (like her first 4 albums)
Celine Dion

Pop-Rap (enjoy in small doses)
Salt N Pepa
Will Smith


----------



## David Cameron

Peter Gabriel by Solsbury Hill


----------



## Onuris

Decyfer Down, 12 Stones, Breaking Benjamin, Rev Theory, Hail the Villain are on my playlist, at the moment 12 Stones- This Dark Day


----------



## whitehusky

Last 3 songs i listened to on the ipod
pearl jam- Yellow Ledbetter
Godsmack- keep Away
Slayer- Seasons in the abyss


----------



## Toohotruk

*Motörhead - Orgasmatron :rock::rock::rock:*


----------



## CLHC

_Chillon_ and _Funk Ain't a Word_ by *Bunky Green - Transformations*


----------



## auspilot

Grateful Dead shows recorded live. Every day on my commute. Takes about 5-7 days to go through each one, so I figure I'll have years of listening pleasure with no repeats!


----------



## Biker Bear

My taste in music generally spans from early '60s (I was born in '65) to 1992, when the rise of rap and industrial/grunge drove me away from MTV and the radio. ABBA to ZZ Top, Madonna to Metallica, Klaus Nomi to Jethro Tull, Confederate Railroad to Hiroshima, a-ha to Jean-Luc Ponty ... to give an idea of the musical space I inhabit. I have a special fondness for one-hit wonders and artists/songs that make lots of other people cringe.

The other major thing I listen to are technical netcasts from twit.tv and The Stephanie Miller Show for a humorous take on current events.


----------



## LukeA

Let's dial up 2005/6 on the Wayback Machine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3GNXzARUA8

followed by

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLraaZo-ZQw

I think together these two versions of this song make a good first and second act, even if the second one wouldn't have worked in the album.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I've just discovered "Lover's End" by Moon Safari. It's like the Beach Boys and the Beatles had a love child and it grew up and decided to write a prog rock album


----------



## DaveyJones

Tool - Lateralus
Hotlinked Image removed.
Rule 3 violation.


----------



## LukeA

Wilco - Kicking Television
http://www.vh1.com/video/wilco/69283/kicking-television.jhtml#artist=1160

Michael Franti and Spearhead - Life In The City
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEiqF_uk3xA


----------



## ADAMPARORE

Hi,,,
I am currently listening to the Playlist of the following songs.
1.KETTY PERRY FIREWORK.
2.AVE MARIA DAVID BISBAL
3.Written in the Stars...


----------



## Pollock

Well I am listening to the songs named " You Raise Me up " and " Nobody's Home" . both are very nice songs .


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now: Sammy Hagar- I Can't Drive 55.

Next up:Jerry Reed-Eastbound and Down.


----------



## RBR

Last Sunday : RUSH

Time machine tour.

Cheers

RBR


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Top 5 songs in my playlist right now:

1. Skrillex Ft. Bare Noize - Evil as Satan
2. The Beatles - Happiness is a Warm Gun
3. The Mars Volta - Ouroboros
4. 16bit - Tale of the Exploding Fist
5. Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## woodentsick

Toes - Zac Brown Band

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## mwb01

Ides of March- Vehicle

Just so darn catchy


----------



## whetrock

I'm a king bee by Slim Harpo


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Toohotruk said:


> SLAYER - _Seasons in the Abyss _



Best... Slayer.... Album.... Ever....


----------



## Retinator

Currently listening to music from the Wipeout games, Pure & Pulse (both PSP games).

Do not listen to while driving lol


----------



## RBR

Right now : *Rush* R30

Cheers

RBR


----------



## beerwax

today umm. strange brew, crossroads,layla,pieces of stewie,live made in japan,santanaeverlast.


----------



## Dutchprep

Arctic Monkeys, GoldFish, a lot of Jazz and house.
Goldfish is really great music! You should check it out man!


----------



## scheven_architect

jesus tod - burzum


----------



## Toohotruk

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Best... Slayer.... Album.... Ever....


 
I agree!!!


----------



## beerwax

.........


----------



## RBR

Ireland´s finest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GazzTFxXGeE

Cheers

RBR


----------



## Satanta

Shinedown: Diamond Eyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RymJ5SFdSwc


----------



## lasermax

Bluegrass


----------



## beach honda

Today I was listening to paul mccartney, ELO, ELP, Yes, mother love bone, dwight yoakam, stevie ray vaughan, pantera, alice in chains, and some grateful dead. Although the records are always spinning at my place.


----------



## Toohotruk

Orange Goblin - _Coup De Grace :rock::rock::rock:






_


----------



## Bigmac_79

Closer - Shawn McDonald


----------



## COAST

It's funny to see what you were listening to one year ago, and in my case, A7X and Metallica. I have a much more refined taste of music that I'm sure will never leave me.... I will listen to *Tool* until time ends. Such music is so unappreciated!


----------



## Bigmac_79




----------



## Incidentalist

Been listening to a lot of Trombone Shorty lately. Can't wait to see him for the first time in October. I'm also gearing up for a Garage a Trois concert at the end of September by giving them some frequent play.

Lastly, my avatar is for one of my favorite bands, Medeski Martin and Wood. They are always a go to group as they epitomize my kind of music. Funky with a solid jazz foundation.

http://youtu.be/nizdV8gFYsc


----------



## Chase

Electric Avenue


----------



## Bigmac_79




----------



## Slackdart

http://www.rockstarposters.com.sg/images/THE BEATLES - REVOLVER (BAM-3-103).jpg


----------



## chmsam

Chris Smither

The Pogues

The Clash

Kim Lenz and the Jaguars

Deke ****erson and the Ecco-Fonics


----------



## fl0t

Right now Im at work listening:
Lynyrd Skynyrd
The Beatles
Counting Crows
Bullet For My Valentine
AC/DC


----------



## RBR

Right now, the new Zebrahead : Get Nice

Cheers

RBR


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Scanner with the local Cops and the A/C trying to knock back the already 90 degree weather outside.


----------



## ebow86

Lacuna Coil


----------



## Acid87

Newton Faulkner British artist not sure if he has made it stateside. Very upbeat and folky.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A/C still working (not all along!) and scanner still has cops.


----------



## LukeA

Wilco's The Whole Love

streaming until noon CDT tomorrow


----------



## philsyson

Stefan Battaglia - the river of anyder
Miles Davis - sorcerer
Ricardo Villalobos - re: ECM 

That's about it for last week


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.059093,-0.345370


----------



## Toohotruk

Dio - _The Very Beast of Dio__ :rock::rock::rock:








_Specifically_ - "Stand Up and Shout" 

 

 



_RIP Ronnie. :bow:


----------



## grayhighh

Oscar Peterson - We Get Requests
Kid Koala - Some of My Friends are DJs


----------



## Jep

seether - "one cold night" in truck cd player for quite a while now. also circa survive - "juturna" and lots of a perfect circle and tool. big nonpoint fan as well, finally saw them live after being a fan for a long time and became a super fan.

favorite song right now has to be "oblivion" by mastadon.


----------



## blackbalsam

(1) Five Finger Death Punch (2) Adilitas Way (3) Mudvayne (4) 3 Days Grace (5) Alter Bridge (6) Iron Maiden....AND and for a change (7) Ralph Stanley.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Doc Watson - Peach picking time in Georgia


----------



## Toohotruk

Anthrax - _Worship Music _

 

 







New Anthrax and it's the best album from them since _Among the Living! :naughty:

Edit: _Where are you Craig? :candle:


----------



## Bigmac_79




----------



## mvyrmnd

3 new albums this month:

A Dramatic Turn of Events by Dream Theater
Visions by Haken
Grace for Drowning by Steven Wilson

3 incredible prog albums in a month! Very, very happy


----------



## grayhighh

Oscar Peterson's My favorite instrument

Favorite track of this CD - Bye bye blackbird


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

My Sister and a Neighbor on the phone (Speakerphone).

I'm waiting for the phone to ring. Need another job!


----------



## jpc2879

Genesis


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Rolling Stones - Emotional Rescue. Almost forgot how great this is.


----------



## compasillo

Return to The Beatles... OMG, what a music!

Pat Metheny... what a concept of music!

Genesis... Selling England by the pound. What an album!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Rolling Stones - Emotional Rescue


----------



## Flying Turtle

Listening to game 7 of the Series. Go Cards! I'd prefer it was the Pirates. Maybe next year, but not likely.

Geoff


----------



## chmsam

My ears are still slightly ringing from hearing Hugh Cornwell (of the Stranglers) last night (hey, I might be old but I got to see all the cool bands). Clem Burke (of Blondie) was on drums, Fish on bass.

Peter Case - House Rent Jump
Dave Alvin - Johnny Ace is Dead


----------



## Toohotruk

Since it's near Halloween...

King Diamond - _Conspiracy 

 

 









_


----------



## Rudy222

Early Frank Sinatra.


----------



## yuandrew

Everclear- I Will Buy You A New Life


----------



## RCM

Breathe Carolina-No Vacancy...


----------



## Toohotruk

Alice Cooper - _Welcome 2 My Nightmare _


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The washing machine is making noise to wake the dead on the other side of the wall to my left.


----------



## Richub

Santana - She's not there.

Golden Oldie, puts a smile on my face and gets me playing airguitar.


----------



## mvyrmnd

If you're a prog fan, do yourself a favour and have a listen to "War and Peace & Other Short Stories" by Sean Filkins.

It's a stunningly brilliant single-track concept album.


----------



## Toohotruk

Judas Priest - _British Steel _

 

 








I just got back from seeing them live...they are still an incredible band!


----------



## Cell34

InnerPartySystem and Pantera mostly.

Chad


----------



## RBR

The right stuff on a Monday evening.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoTxTM6kBuU&feature=related

Cheers

RBR


----------



## Toohotruk

Megadeth - _Th1rt3en _:rock::rock::rock:





New Megadeth Baby!!! :naughty:


----------



## StarHalo

These two:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The ticking of the clock. The rattle of my keyboard. The rain falling on the outside AC unit beyond the window.


----------



## Toohotruk

Starhalo: They're a pretty wild group! I had never heard of them until I saw your post...I'm not really into rap/hip hop, but they are very interesting to say the least! Ninja HAD to be inspired by GG Allin at least looks-wise, with the facial hair and crazy tats. And they're both crazy ....! I really like some of the imagery they use, like the pic you posted...pretty cool and disturbing.


----------



## Toohotruk

As far as what I'm listening to...

Red Lamb - _Red Lamb _:rock::rock::rock:





This is Dan Spitz' new band. For those of you that don't know who that is, he played guitar for Anthrax for many years, then a few years back, he quit playing all together and became a Swiss watchmaker of all things. The new album was produced and co-written by Dave Mustaine of Megadeth fame, and you can REALLY hear his influence at times.

Pretty cool stuff! :naughty:


----------



## daimleramg

Oh man... I started listening to trance again... progressive psy trance... oh the memories... now I just need to find some acid...haha


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Bimmerboy

The entire "Normal" album by Ron Thal, aka Bumblefoot.


----------



## Toohotruk

Overkill - _The Electric Age _:rock::rock::rock:






Specifically - _Electric Rattlesnake _


----------



## StarHalo

Blend cherubic-90's-era-girl-rock vocals over Kraftwerk-esque accompaniment:

Track 2
Track 3


----------



## Bimmerboy

"Fuzz Universe" by Paul Gilbert


----------



## JemR

The album Twenty by Pearl Jam.


----------



## Toohotruk

Motörhead - _The World is Ours - Vol. 1 _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Jimmy Walker- Where do We Go From Here? off of the Vanishing Point OST.


----------



## ARA

Counting Crows - August and everything


----------



## välineurheilija

Klamydia - Hullujen kuningas


----------



## Toohotruk

välineurheilija said:


> Klamydia - Hullujen kuningas



Actually much better than I expected! Definitely a rocker! :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Queensryche. Because it is GREAT stuff!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Donna Summer- Hot Stuff.

(Quite fitting,as it's 70 degrees F @ 10:30 PM here in Portland,OR.)


----------



## jhc37013

Avenged Sevenfold Nightmare album that I think I've had for about a year now and it never gets old, also Staind's latest CD which is IMO their best since their debut album.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

T.G Sheppard- One For The Money.

(couldn't help it,as I was watching One for the Money with Katherine Heigl earlier.)


----------



## N10

U2 - with or without you


----------



## blackbalsam

(1) Megadeath-Thirteen (2) Lamb of God- Resolution (3) Chevelle- Hats off to the Bull


----------



## PharmerMike

A boring benefits presentation webinar...


----------



## iapyx

Donna Summer - I feel love -


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP Donna.


----------



## [email protected]

Amaranthe - Amaranthine :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

Accept - _Stalingrad_ :rock::rock::rock:







Brand new Accept!!! :naughty:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Cirius XM Hair Nation is what I listen to most besides talk radio.


----------



## Toohotruk

ZZ Top - _Texicali EP_ 






Brand new ZZ Top!!!


----------



## ARA

Paul Weller - You do something to me


----------



## Bigpal

Jack Johnson and Pete Murray


----------



## August West

Right this minute? "And There she Was" Talking Heads


----------



## Toohotruk

Judas Priest - _Painkiller _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> Judas Priest - _Painkiller_



Without question among the top ten metal albums of all time..


----------



## Toohotruk

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## blackbalsam

Shadows Fall - Fire from the sky


----------



## grayhighh

Ben Harper - Fight for your mind LIVE version


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've been listening to "The 69 Eyes" when not doing talk radio. My favorite song would be Perfect Skin.


----------



## Toohotruk

Death Angel - _Sonic German Beatdown - Live in Germany _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## fyrstormer

Sara Bareilles - Little Voice

Come 'Round Soon - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izs6CWpp9Xs
Morningside - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWRiEgFs8vQ
Love on the Rocks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG8qkjI5bJQ

She taught herself singing _and_ piano. The post-production is just icing on the cake.


----------



## blackbalsam

Hell Yeah- Band of brothers....and Machine Head- *Unto the Locust*


----------



## Bigpal

Right now:

*Goodnight Elisabeth - **Recovering the Satellites*


----------



## Toohotruk

Iron Maiden - _Killers _:rock::rock::rock:






Can't wait to see them in a couple of weeks! :naughty:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I put I-Heart radio on my Galaxy S. Been listening to the Queensryche channel I made.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Anything new and different, unlike the irritatingly boring/ almost predictable cycle of songs from any genre on the radio. I like playing ITunes roulette to see what I can hear.


----------



## Federal LG

Adele.


----------



## RBR

Metal, Metal Metal...

:rock:  :rock:

Over 100 bands from Thursday on, accompanied by 100.000 other lunatix.

http://www.wacken.com/en/woa2012/main-bands/billing-20120/

Cheers

RBR


----------



## compasillo

Secret Story by Pat Metheny... a masterpiece


----------



## Toohotruk

RBR said:


> Metal, Metal Metal...
> 
> :rock:  :rock:
> 
> Over 100 bands from Thursday on, accompanied by 100.000 other lunatix.
> 
> http://www.wacken.com/en/woa2012/main-bands/billing-20120/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



WOW! I'm jealous! oo:


At least I get to see Iron Maiden tomorrow night! :rock:

I haven't seen them in about twenty years...getting excited! :twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk

As far as what I'm listening to...

Iron Maiden - _The Number of the Beast _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Toohotruk said:


> As far as what I'm listening to...
> 
> Iron Maiden - _The Number of the Beast _:rock::rock::rock:







^^I was listening to Iron Maiden's "Stranger in a strange land", off somewhere in time just yesterday, but now I'm listening to Steely Dan's, "Caves of Altamira" off Royal Scam.


----------



## Toohotruk

A few pics from the concert the other night...





















It was AWESOME!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

And as far as what I'm listening to right now...

Iron Maiden - _Live After Death _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## blackbalsam

Trivium- In Waves.....Robert


----------



## shado

Blondie,






and the soundtrack from Streets of Fire,


----------



## Toohotruk

Still on Maiden...

Iron Maiden - _A Matter of Life and Death 

_


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I am watching a Youtube video of the studio version of Deep Purple's "Child in Time" off their 1970 album "Deep Purple in Rock", which had a likeness of the band members carved into Mt Rushmore.

Before I was listening to a little known but super cool song by Uriah Heep called "Simon the Bullet Freak"(studio version off youtube), off their "Salisbury" album from 1971.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I'm pretty pissed that I completely forgot about Iron Maiden coming to town, which I wanted to see when I found out about it months ago, but then forgot to buy tickets and forgot about the concert!

Was it good?


----------



## Toohotruk

I hate to disappoint you...but it was INCREDIBLE!!! 







I've seen them about five times, the last time was twenty years ago, and they're just as good now as they ever were. They mostly played old stuff, in fact, I don't think they played a single song from their last album. It was WAY cool overall!


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Boston's "Hitch a Ride".... One of the best ever guitar solos in classic rock..... Tom Scholtz always has been extremely underrated. I could never understand how Clapton and Page could be listed as among the best, when people like Tom Scholtz and David Gilmour have always been so much better.

Listen to the solo in Hitch a ride(starts at about 2:25-3:55) and tell me of any Clapton or Led Zeppelin song that has a guitar solo that even comes close!


----------



## rock_007

Its not just a one album or a song or so I am fond of listening music and that too at loud sound and I daily listen music as soon as I get free time from daily chaos


----------



## harro

AC/DC Iron Man 2. No say in the matter, my son ( 11 ) loves them, and can play lead guitar to about 8 or 9 tracks. Angus' opening riff in Thunderstruck is indellibly burnt into what few brain cells i have. but for me personally, 'CREAM' and others of that genere are all good. Currently, ' Noah and the Whale ' Last night on Earth ' is a good listen.
This is a bit off topic and may be deleted, but i listen to a NAD 356BEEG 2 x 85WRMS into 8 Ohm with tonal bypass, Yamaha CDX560 Single CD, FM & DAB+ Tuner, Electus Concorde Interconnects and 2 x 273/.012 speaker cables. Speakers are 'Visaton Classic 200's ( 40lt. bass reflex front port, Ti coned 200mm and 100mm drivers, ceramic 25mm domes, crossed 800hz/12db and 2500hz/18db 120WRMS ).


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Listening to a bunch of different hi-hat cymbals being demonstrated on youtube by mycymbal.com. Mainly Zildjian K's, where such descriptive terms such as "dark", "dry", "crisp", "light" and sometimes "bright" are often used. Sometimes sounds like more of a wine or micro-brewed beer tasting session when comparing cymbals!


----------



## Johnbeck180

HighlanderNorth said:


> Listening to a bunch of different hi-hat cymbals being demonstrated on youtube by mycymbal.com. Mainly Zildjian K's, where such descriptive terms such as "dark", "dry", "crisp", "light" and sometimes "bright" are often used. Sometimes sounds like more of a wine or micro-brewed beer tasting session when comparing cymbals!



I'm guessing your a drummer?


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Johnbeck180 said:


> I'm guessing your a drummer?





Ah yep.... Sometimes

Are you related to either Jeff Beck or just Beck?

Now I'm listening to Duran Duran's song "Save a Prayer"


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Toohotruk

That was pretty damned cool Star! :twothumbs


----------



## iapyx

***** Riot


----------



## Toohotruk

Testament - _Dark Roots of Earth _:rock::rock::rock:







New Testament...YES!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## StarHalo

September 18th:


----------



## Sheriff420

Poets of the Fall


----------



## blackbalsam

Toohotruk said:


> Testament - _Dark Roots of Earth _:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Testament...YES!!!!! :naughty:


 YEP, Me Too...Robert.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Corrosion of Conformity's "Albatross"

Bad-a$$ tune!!


----------



## Toohotruk

I love COC!!!

As for now...

Broken Teeth - _Viva La Rock, Fantasico _:rock::rock::rock:






I just discovered this band...if you like good old BADASS early AC/DC and Motörhead style hard R&R music, you can't beat them! :thumbsup:


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Steely Dan's Dirty Work.......


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Monster Magnet


----------



## grayhighh

Oscar Peterson - Summer Time


----------



## jabe1

North Mississippi Allstars


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I can't help but smile every time I watch Robert Randolph. 

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! That's easily the best steel player I have ever seen! And that bass player is incredible! oo:


----------



## FlashLion

Universum-Mortuus Machina
Very nice album:rock:


----------



## fisk-king

Ryo Fukui- Early Summer


----------



## HighlanderNorth

grayhighh said:


> Oscar Peterson - Summer Time






**I too was listening to "Summer Time" earlier today. (By DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince!)


----------



## Toohotruk

White Zombie - _La Sexorcisto: Devil Music, Vol. 1 _










I'm going to see Zombie tomorrow night...can't wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HighlanderNorth

**Greyboy: "Polyphonix" and "Lite Bake"(Acid jazz)


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm about to sink my teeth into "Big Big Train"'s new album


----------



## TedTheLed

bombs. big bombs falling on San Nicholas island.


----------



## chmsam

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I can't help but smile every time I watch Robert Randolph.
> 
> ~ Chance





Check out the Campbell Brothers. They play Sacred Steel which is a huge part of the roots of Robert Randolph and the Family Band's music.


----------



## anuragwap




----------



## Toohotruk

AC/DC - _Black Ice _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## LightWalker

PINK FLOYD - POLES APART 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGY3jN5-IoA


----------



## Darragh

Týr - Ólavur Riddararós

Faroe Island folk metal

:rock:


----------



## RBR

Right now it´s this little Scandinavian Diamond...


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

Cheers

RBR


----------



## StarHalo

RBR said:


> Right now it´s this little Scandinavian Diamond...



Bleak n' melodic; you'd like Goldmund


----------



## AVService

Popa Chubby-The Essential,I have just been playing it over and over.


----------



## timbo114

Robert Plant & the Strange Sensation
Mighty Rearranger cd


----------



## Toohotruk

Newsted - Metal :rock::rock::rock:






Jason Newsted of Metallica fame has released a new album...and it kicks ***!!!


----------



## Johnbeck180

Goodbye Dear Friend, by Deer Tick
http://youtu.be/tCrHyhIqD7U

From a musicians stand point, this is one of most emotionally filled songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Flying Turtle

A local syndication of "The John Batchelor Show" out of WABC New York. Interesting historical stuff.

Geoff


----------



## Toohotruk

*Motörhead - Kiss of Death *:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## rock_007

Some random songs on my laptop while working from my own play list currently, I am listening to Rhythm Divine song of Enrique Iglesias


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Kenny Rogers- Tomb of the Unknown Love.

followed up with Kenny Rogers-Daytime Friends,Nighttime Lovers.


----------



## harro

Mumford and Sons, 'Babel'


----------



## tam17

"Rise" by Herb Alpert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ennMD1fPtXA

Cheers


----------



## Ray-o-light

"Prelude - Nothing to Hide" by Spirit.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Part Time Hero's doing a cover of Bruce Springsteen's Dancing in the dark. This is a great example of how you can take a piece of music, deconstruct it and rebuild it how you want it. the horn is almost ghost like in this song. Bruce is a great lyricist, but sometimes you loose that because there's so much going on in his music. http://youtu.be/IENwtC7P61M


----------



## Toohotruk

Dublin Death Patrol - _Death Sentence _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _Seasons in the Abyss _






I'm saddened by the death of 49 year old Slayer guitarist and founding member Jeff Hanneman. 

Another legend has fallen...RIP Jeff.


----------



## paul_c

Iron Maiden, Maiden England.

Up the Irons!


----------



## Toohotruk

Clutch - _Earth Rocker _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

Black Sabbath - _13 _:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:






If you have ever liked a single song Black Sabbath has ever done, get your butt on itunes...they're streaming the new Sabbath album - _13 _for free for a limited time!!! This is the first studio album they've done with Ozzy in 35 yrs. and it holds up to ANYTHING they're ever done! And that's REALLY saying something!!! :bow::bow::bow:

I've still got goosebumps all over from listening to this album...oh Baby!!! oo:


----------



## Toohotruk

Still listening to Sabbath - 13...debuting at #1 on the Billboard charts! :bow::bow::bow:

That's quite a feat, first studio album with the lineup of Ozzy Osbourne, Tony Iommi, and Geezer Butler in 35 years and it hits #1 on the charts! :rock::rock::rock:

Out of the darkness they came...to kick your ever-lovin' ***!!! SABBATH FOREVER BABY!!!


----------



## jorn

Jimi hendrix. "Bold as love" is in my ears right now lovely song.


----------



## jorn

Jimi hendrix "bold as love" is on my headphones right now. And of cource i use Marshall headphones for a great hendrix experience


----------



## raptechnician

[h=1]Love this song...

J Dilla - Love Jones (Extended Version) [/h]


----------



## grayhighh

Rush YYZ !


----------



## blackbalsam

Iron Maiden-Live in Rio


----------



## jabe1

Herbie Hancock-- Chameleon


----------



## StarHalo

Dubstep meets Led Zep: A particularly entertaining track when presented on a large/spacious speaker system. You have to wonder what the quadrophonic-with-reverb guys from the 70's would make of this..


----------



## Toohotruk

Motörhead - _Aftershock _:rock::rock::rock:






Brand new, not yet even released Motörhead!!! They are streaming the whole album for free HERE. :twothumbs


----------



## jabe1

New Motörhead? Wow, it seems like they could go on nearly forever.


----------



## Toohotruk

jabe1 said:


> New Motörhead? Wow, it seems like they could go on nearly forever.



Nearly 39 years so far and they're as BAD *** as ever! :rock::rock::rock:

Lemmy's had some health issues lately, but he is 68 years old...and the way he's lived his life (drinking a fifth of Jack Daniels every day for 35 years, smoking like a freight train and doing meth for most of his life), that's got to be some kind of record. When _Ozzy_ says he can't believe Lemmy has survived living like that for so long...that's _*REALLY*_ saying something, LOL! :wow:

If you're even remotely a fan of their music, or even of that basic style of pure hard *** R&R, check the new album out...it's pretty amazing they're still putting stuff like this out after all these years. You've just GOT to respect that band!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Little Nell-The Time Warp from the Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack.

(Interestingly enough,I'm planning to go as Dr. Frank N.Furter for Halloween-showing up at work.Should be fun)..


----------



## Mattaus

Days Of The New for some reason. Really digging acoustic rock at the moment...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTheDog

Bad Religion:twothumbs


----------



## wedlpine

Amos Lee


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

I was a teenager when this came out and I wanted to marry the girl on the right.


----------



## yoyoman

Lou Reed died last week and I've been listening to Velvet Underground and his solo work, especially New York. Man, I miss Manhattan. And my wife wants to know who Sweet Jane is...


----------



## nightshade

Billie Holiday- "These Foolish Things"


----------



## nbp

ZZ Ward. I dig this girl. Gritty blues with hip hop beats, it's cool album.


----------



## Frijid

Old school Doom Metal!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Mary Chapin Carpenter- I Feel Lucky.

(My new HDS Rotary 250 finally showed up this morning.I had ordered it on Oct.31,2013 direct from hdssystems.com.)

Feeling rather lucky right now...


----------



## Eric the Red

....loving some of the tunes being called forward here - interesting (and good) to see so much rock.

For me right now: Don Henley: Boys of Summer - trying to warm myself up and look forward. It's one of those songs that evokes good memories

E t R


----------



## StarHalo

Picture your favorite outdoor place - notice the details, the light and sounds, feel the air, the temperature.. now press play:


----------



## StarHalo

Urban percussion + Balkan brass oompa music:


----------



## Toohotruk

Metal Church - _Generation Nothing :rock::rock::rock:












_Brand new Metal Church!!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaY2l-ZPLGU

Conway Twitty & Loretta Lynn- Louisana Woman,Mississippi Man.


----------



## StarHalo

AMD64Blondie said:


> Conway Twitty & Loretta Lynn- Louisana Woman,Mississippi Man.



Classic stuff, good ol' AM country..


----------



## StarHalo

RIP Dave Brockie/Oderus Urungus, lead singer of GWAR. One of the great voices of metal, easily up there with Rob Halford and James Hetfield..


----------



## Frijid

StarHalo said:


> RIP Dave Brockie/Oderus Urungus, lead singer of GWAR. One of the great voices of metal, easily up there with Rob Halford and James Hetfield..



Wow, had no idea of that! i used to love GWAR in high school. I've since now moved onto 50's-80's music, but it's still sad to see an old band member i used to listen to die.


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP to another legend. :bow::bow::bow:

Definitely an unmistakable voice and character. And what an imagination! He will be missed. :shakehead


----------



## StarHalo

It's not often you get a track with actual melody in the Top 40, but leave it to those kooky SoCal kids with their calypso funk metal sound to pull it off..


----------



## orbital

+


311 does jam


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Anastacia-Back in Black.
(cover of AC/DC's original).

Off of her 2012 album It's A Man's World.
(I just received the CD today from Amazon UK.)

Surprisingly good.


----------



## idleprocess

Currently in the giant looping winamp playlist...


Johnny Cash (Ring Of Fire - The Legend Of Johnny Cash)
Florence + The Machine (Ceremonials)
M83 (Hurry Up, We're Dreaming)
Garbage (Version 2.0)
Metric (Synthetica)
The Glitch Mob (Drink the Sea)
Mogwai (The Beast)
The Naked and Famous (In Rolling Waves)
Imagine Dragons (Night Visions)
MGMT (Oracular Spectacular)
MS Mr (Secondhand Rapture)
Arctic Monkeys (AM)
Arcade Fire (Neon Bible) 
Phantogram (Voices)


----------



## Spiritinthesky

The Beatles Abbey Road


----------



## StarHalo

idleprocess said:


> winamp



Dating yourself.. (says the guy who runs the linein:// trick to get Milkdrop to display other sources)


----------



## blackbalsam

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## idleprocess

StarHalo said:


> Dating yourself.. (says the guy who runs the linein:// trick to get Milkdrop to display other sources)



No idea what the cool kids are using these days - probably itunes. I used to do foobar2000 solely for the multitab playlist thing, but neglected to install it last time I rebuilt this system.


----------



## Spiritinthesky

At the moment, I'm really into Glen Campbell, he's made so many great albums. On his Meet Glen Campbell album he covers songs by Tom Petty, U2, Lou Reed, Foo Fighters and Green Day. Its brilliant.


----------



## DUQ

This isn't my usual style but I heard this on a local radio station and I really like it.

*Phantogram - Fall In Love*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6H30cWFBQs


----------



## Spiritinthesky

Led Zeppelin - II.

Whole Lotta Love!!!!!


----------



## StarHalo

Rock out with some Scientology: Edgar Winter performs with music and lyrics written by L. Ron Hubbard, hard to miss with lyrics like "He came here to salvage Earth / From pollution and nuclear fission / An extra-terrestrial combat engineer / On a very secret mission.." Would be a pretty solid piece of early 70's hard rock, except it was released in 1986:


----------



## StarHalo

It's my birthday, so presents for everyone:

HARD. ROCK.

This is the track I think of when I hear those words, a little known piece from a little known band in 2001; quite a motley bunch, but oh what a noise they make - the better your audio system, the more enjoyable this is (that's L7's bassist, and they put her to work..)


----------



## DUQ

That's a great tune StarHalo. 

*Kittie has always one of my secret pleasures *:rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

Happy late Bday SH! 

And thanks for the "present," sounds pretty cool! I'll have to check them out on itunes when I have more time.

Kittie sounds pretty good too! :thumbsup:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## DUQ

Hey I like that one makapuu.

Since we have a "chick rock" thing going here's another classic,


----------



## makapuu

Oldie, but still goodie.


----------



## Lite_me

Wears me out just watching 'em..


----------



## Bimmerboy

makapuu said:


> Oldie, but still goodie.


Kickass!

I've never realized how cool, and good this is until hearing it again now, many years later.

Thanks for posting this. :thumbsup:


----------



## makapuu

Some Jersey Rock


----------



## callmaster

This one



and this one


----------



## makapuu

A true living legend guitarist just doing his thing.


----------



## Lit Up

New Arch Enemy since Angela stepped down and Alissa (formerly of The Agonist) took over on vocals.


----------



## Lit Up

And now The Night Owls - Little River Band


----------



## makapuu

The shredding jam version that wasn't in the movie..............but maybe should have been. :devil:


----------



## makapuu

Some easy listening.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

I have recently discovered real hip hop from Cuba that is diametrically opposed to the manufactured morally bankrupted and fake hip hop in the USA mainly main stream not underground. The groups are Mano Armada and Los Sopranos.


----------



## makapuu

Some very early Earth Wind & Fire just before they went top 40. Nod your head and stomp your feet.


----------



## makapuu

2 late greats who loved the blues kicking some a**


----------



## makapuu

Local artist from Hawaii. The Jimi Hendrix of the ukulele.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## timbo114




----------



## StarHalo

Yeah that Steve Perry appearance was quite a hoot, he's still mostly got it, makes you wonder why he ever stopped..


----------



## makapuu

Grand Funk Railroad Unplugged.


----------



## makapuu

Some easy going Jazz.


----------



## makapuu

One of my all time favorites. It sounds like the guitar is talking and telling a story. Very tasty emotional and expressive riffing.


----------



## kj2

GrandPrix Radio


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

Ironman got some pipes !!!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## välineurheilija

:lolsign:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM


----------



## kj2

Club Classics Mix on Radio Veronica


----------



## makapuu

School Of Rock
The Drummer Is Feeling it.



Highly recommend you listen through headphones or speakers that can deliver some bass.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## DUQ

makapuu said:


> School Of Rock
> The Drummer Is Feeling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend you listen through headphones or speakers that can deliver some bass.





Found that cover a while ago and it's very well done!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## RetroTechie

Empire of the Sun - We Are the People. They have a few more recent songs, but I liked this one best. 

Sounds like a mix between present-day pop and a 70's song, but found out it's a recent act. Regardless of taste, I'd say it's obvious this Australian duo is talented...


----------



## makapuu

Da King.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

Brand new Judas Priest!!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> Brand new Judas Priest!!!! :rock::rock::rock:



Ha, what timing; I've been listening to vintage Priest all week..


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu

Back when he was Rockin Rod.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

makapuu said:


> [Satriani vid]



Speaking of shred, have you heard former Megadeth guitarist Marty Friedman's new album, _Inferno_? It could be the new high water mark for a shred compilation:


----------



## makapuu

It's amazing how fast these guys can play. I can't even think that fast.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

Wow, I take my eyes off of Lykke Li for a moment and she turns into a legendary folk-rock songwriter..


----------



## Lite_me

I'm more about the oldies but goodies.. one from back in my Hi-Fi days.


----------



## RafaNoor91

The new Shine Down CD...... Sound Of Madness.



​


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

Are you ready for some Classic Rock ? LOL


----------



## makapuu

OK, time for some real Classic Rock. This is pretty much as classic as it gets. TURN IT UP !!!


----------



## knotgoofy

Right now I'm listening to Rage against the machine! my favorites: Bulls on parade, Wake up and Killing in the name


----------



## makapuu




----------



## american

Pantera and iron maiden


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

Sam Cooke with the commodities report..


----------



## Yamasuki

Chris Jones - long after you're gone


----------



## Lite_me

^^I just happened to have my Sennheiser HD598s on, plugged in to a Schiit Modi DAC & Magni headphone amp... MAN did that sound Good!


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## StarHalo

Full-on WTF, but catchy: Caribbean groove + German bierhaus folk + autotune = DRINK ALL DAY


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Robear

Avenged Sevenfold - This Means War! :twothumbs


----------



## makapuu




----------



## PierceTheNight

Lynyrd Skynyrd and Metallica.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

The entirety of the new Judas Priest album is over on Spotify, all free..


----------



## Toohotruk

Thanks for the tip StarHalo! I'm listening to it right now! :rock::rock::rock:







I'll have to pick up the CD when I get a chance.


----------



## horizonearth

I am listening to "In Your Honor" by Dave Grohl and the Foo Fighters.

One of my top 5 best albums.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Peace Train




----------



## StarHalo

Peace Train said:


> [Celtic Woman]



Hmph, where's Hayley..


----------



## makapuu

It's the weekend !!!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## OscarTheDog




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## OscarTheDog




----------



## Bimmerboy

"Inferno" by Friedman was great (Love Marty... I refuse to listen to Megadeth without him. All other guitarists need not apply), but that only led me to _this_ MONSTRUOUS track!



Seeing if the musicians out there are awake... can anyone find the two instances of a measure of 9/8 among the 5's, 7's, and 4's?


----------



## makapuu




----------



## OscarTheDog




----------



## Toohotruk

I love Metal Church! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Peace Train

Toohotruk said:


> I love Metal Church! :rock::rock::rock:



That's a blast from the past. Youtubing Watch The Children Pray as we speak.


----------



## makapuu

My home away from home, Makapuu beach park. Although it's not very big, 4 feet tops. It's big when it cranks 12 to 15.


----------



## makapuu

Local Hawaii artist.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Lesley Gore-It's My Party:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6KhXo13_H0

(Today's my 31st birthday-July 29th...)


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

Happy Bday AMD64Blondie! 

Damn, you're a youngun! 

Hope you had a good one and enjoy your youth while you have it! :buddies:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Full Power

I enjoy listening to good tight Blues, to Hard Metal (turned up full, ahhh yes!)
Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## makapuu

I usually like the original song, but this cover version yanks pretty good.


----------



## Toohotruk

Brand new Slipknot!!! :rock::rock::rock:

*
The Negative One*


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Outlaws - Green Grass and High Tides

I'm listening to the studio version, but this one's more fun:


----------



## Peace Train

What am I listening to? SEE IF YOU CAN GUESS???


----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

As he ages, Morrissey is turning into Paul McCartney's more poetic brother..


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## OscarTheDog




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## mercrazy

robin trower


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Kenny Rogers-The Gambler.
(24-bit 192-Khz FLAC,DRM-free).
From prostudiomasters.com.
http://www.prostudiomasters.com/search?q=kenny+rogers#quickview/album/666

Price is $22.99 for the 24-bit 192-Khz FLAC version of the album.

Sounds incredible thru my Sennheiser HD558 headphones.


----------



## Toohotruk

Overkill - _White Devil Armory _:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:







Their 17th studio album....and they're still KILLIN' IT!!!!


----------



## RBR

Summertime....out for barbecue...Havana Club on ice...



Cheers

RBR


----------



## StarHalo

Engage maximum bass boost, activate psychoacoustic effects; a thoroughly 21st century track that will test the bass and space of your system..


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## LGT

Paul Simon, kodachrome. I used to hate the song while I was in my teens thirty+ years ago. But now it's one of my favorite songs. I really like the way the horns and piano blend in.

Anybody else have any songs you used to love/hate but now feel different about?


----------



## makapuu




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Holly Cole-Viva Las Vegas.(off of her Night album.)

(24-bit 96 Khz FLAC recording from prostudiomasters.com).

http://www.prostudiomasters.com/search?q=holly+cole#quickview/album/472


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## StarHalo

Some authentic rock n' roll, sort of a Small Faces singing Led Zep with grunge guitars, pretty solid..


----------



## ritzone




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

I love Living Colour! C.O.P. has to be one of the greatest hard rock songs ever...Vernon Reed plays one of the craziest solos I have ever heard in that song. INCREDIBLE!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk

As for what I'm listening to right now...



Such a BADASS song, by one BADASS band!!!


----------



## StarHalo

This would be a grand old John Lennon song, if it were a John Lennon song..


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## StarHalo

Wow, Lights is back in a big way; that kind of classic pop track you hear at the movie theater and make out to..


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## survivaledc

Lecrae "messengers"


----------



## timbo114

some NEW old style southern rock


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## AMD64Blondie

M.C.Hammer-Too Legit to Quit.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Peace Train

Amazing voice on a 13 yr old!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## Toohotruk

Exodus - _Blood in Blood out _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

CCR- Have You Ever Seen The Rain?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2trWi5pTiVE


----------



## StarHalo

There was quite a flood of big-name album releases yesterday; Aretha Franklin, Annie Lennox each classically covering the classics, Billy Joel with a strong _Killers_ influence, Neil Diamond further simplifying his songwriting..


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

Happy Halloween everyone !!!


----------



## Toohotruk

And the scariest song of all time...



You just can't beat listening to Ozzy scream from Hell on Halloween!





First time I ever heard this song was in about 1973 when I was 9 or 10 years old, in my cousin's basement with all the lights turned out. Just before he turned the lights out, he showed me the album cover and told me that I can never tell his mom he had that album, because she would kill him! He turned out the lights, so it was so dark you couldn't see your hand in front of your face, then he started the album. Scared the living crap out of me! Looking back, that moment changed my life as far as the type of music I listen to, and have listened to for more than 40 years. Wish I could thank my cousin for introducing me to one of the greatest, most legendary bands of all time, but sadly he died many years ago. RIP Mike. 

Anyway, 
Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Perfect for Halloween----

"Bela Lugosi is dead" by Bauhaus. YouTube it!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London.


----------



## Toohotruk

Static-X - _Wisconsin Death Trip _:rock::rock::rock:







In honor of Wayne Static...RIP. :sigh:


----------



## mustang90

Wish I'd found this thread earlier. Such a good jam.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Full Power

I'm So Glad, by Cream..

Cheers,

Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## AMD64Blondie

AC/DC-Got Some Rock n' Roll Thunder.
(off of their newest album,2014's Rock or Bust..)


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Shall we roll it Jimmy?
We're rolling on what, one, no, one again.
Don't want to get this airplane on.
Nah, leave it, yeah.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## DAN92

Indila - Love Story - (Mini World), French singer.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The soundtrack from Fading Gigolos. 

~ Chance


----------



## makapuu

Hard to believe Gretchen Wilson is Country. She sounds like a natural for Rock.


----------



## Toohotruk

Any relation to the famous Wilson sisters of Heart? Guess I can look that up myself...

Edit: Nope...just a big fan of theirs.


----------



## Big Al W

Jingle bells 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

Happy New Year everyone. Stay Safe.


----------



## makapuu

Some New Age Jazz. Ex-Jefferson Starship lead guitarist trying something different. He can still cut loose.


----------



## DUQ

Iron Maiden - _Hallowed Be Thy Name_


----------



## Toohotruk

AC/DC - _Rock Or Bust _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## DUQ

Neil Young - _Down By The River_


----------



## makapuu

Anybody remember ABC Wide World Of Sports.
The thrill of victory, and the agony of defeat.


----------



## Toohotruk

Yes I do! Guess it shows that we are old farts! LOL! 

How about this one? Do you remember the sports show that used this song?


----------



## makapuu

I think it was CBS Sport Spectacular. Not sure though, my delirium's acting up. What was the question. LOL


----------



## Toohotruk

I just did some research and both songs were used on _CBS Sports Spectacular..._ELO's *Fire on High *was used from 1976 - '78 and a cover version of ELP's _*Fanfare for the Common Man *_was used in 1979 - '80.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Ambient music.
Sick with flu :-/ got a bunch of goodies in the mail today "SWM v11r, malkoff p60 nichia, solarforce grey host, olight i10 and some batteries". I have yet to open anything


----------



## jonwkng

Mr. Nobody said:


> Ambient music.
> Sick with flu :-/ got a bunch of goodies in the mail today "SWM v11r, malkoff p60 nichia, solarforce grey host, olight i10 and some batteries". I have yet to open anything



Get well soon. You really ought to unbox those in bed. I'm sure it will brighten up your day.  

Meanwhile, I'm listening to:-

"_Have You Ever Seen The Rain?_" - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Mr. Nobody

jonwkng said:


> Get well soon. You really ought to unbox those in bed. I'm sure it will brighten up your day.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm listening to:-
> 
> "_Have You Ever Seen The Rain?_" - Creedence Clearwater Revival




CCR rules. :thumbup:
\m/ rock n roll.
Feeling much better, thanks.

I am listening to: The Band Perry - Better Dig Two


----------



## Toohotruk

#STANGER2015...a band that completely remade Metallica's _St. Anger_ album note for note...pretty cool! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Capolini

*JIMI HENDRIX-"VOODOO CHILE'[SLIGHT RETURN]

*
























*:twothumbsAL HENDRIX AND I. APRIL 2000 AND MAY 2000 IN HIS HOUSE IN SEATTLE,WA.! *


----------



## Toohotruk

Jimi's dad?! WOW!!! oo:

I bet it was cool talking to him! And more than just one time!


----------



## Capolini

Toohotruk said:


> Jimi's dad?! WOW!!! oo:
> 
> I bet it was cool talking to him! And more than just one time!




Yes it was! An honor to meet him twice.

I knew him[mostly through phone conversations] from 1983 until his death in April 2002.

He sent me an autographed picture of Jimi, a few letters and about 6 or 7 Christmas cards! I like to talk and I am guessing I talked to him ~ 300 times on the phone! lol!

p.s Notice the Four Double Platinum albums on the wall [Electric Ladyland, Axis Bold as love, Smash Hits and Are You Experienced]and also how Jimi's picture on the wall fits perfectly B/W Al and I, right above Al's head! If we switched spots it would have been blocked by me!


----------



## Capolini

makapuu said:


>




I saw him twice in Philadelphia. In 1984 and in 1989 w/ Jeff Beck. He was awesome,such a shame to get SOBER after the devastion that does to oneself and others. Then to die in a helicopter crash a few years later!

In regards to the song,he does it well, but NO ONE compares to the originator and master himself,,,JIMI HENDRIX! I have at least 15 "Live" versions of Voodoo Chile' Slight return!:twothumbs

*RIP JIMI AND STEVIE*


----------



## Capolini

Rare Acoustic version of JIMI Hendrix playing "Hound Dog"!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5bGUsT0OV8


----------



## Capolini

Me with one of Jimi's Guitars[Bass w/ serial # on back!] in Mr. Hendrix's basement. Taken 5.1.2000.

*Note: This was NOT taken w/ a digital camera. My scanner is NOT working on my printer. So I used a digital camera to take a picture of a picture!!! lol! Did not come out as well as I would have liked,,but here it is*! 

P.S. The poster in the viewers far left corner was in the back round of Bruce Lee's movie,"Enter The Dragon"

*NOTHING LIKE GREAT MEMORIES!






*


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! That's really cool...how did you wind up getting in touch with him?

And I wish I could have seen SRV...he came to town, but I had to work and couldn't go and he died shortly after that. Broke my heart. :sigh:


----------



## Capolini

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! That's really cool...how did you wind up getting in touch with him?
> 
> And I wish I could have seen SRV...he came to town, but I had to work and couldn't go and he died shortly after that. Broke my heart. :sigh:




Short version: I called him on the phone and I think he liked me! We talked about every day life and I did not mention Jimi too much,actually hardly ever.

I was visiting the University of Washington and on vacation w/ my Dad. His number was in the Seattle phone book and I called him a few months after I got home!:thumbsup:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Toohotruk

Capolini said:


> Short version: I called him on the phone and I think he liked me! We talked about every day life and I did not mention Jimi too much,actually hardly ever.
> 
> I was visiting the University of Washington and on vacation w/ my Dad. His number was in the Seattle phone book and I called him a few months after I got home!:thumbsup:


That is way cool!


----------



## Capolini

Toohotruk said:


> That is way cool!



Thanks,sure was. Just a little further elaboration. I have two older brothers so I got "EXPERIENCED" at a young age! My oldest brother is now in his 60's.

My second oldest brother[I'm #3] saw Jimi on 4.12.1969 at the Spectrum in Philadelphia. His friends dad took both of them. They were 12 years old! They took these Two amazing pics[I will NEVER post on internet!] of Jimi on stage and walking to the stage.

Because of all this I was listening to Hendrix when I was 10/11 years old!

Fast forward almost 30 years and I met his awesome Dad,,,,,,Al!


----------



## DUQ

A jazzed up cover of a popular song by Tove Lo - *Habits*


----------



## Lite_me

*Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel*


----------



## Lite_me

*Sniff 'n the Tears - Driver's Seat*


----------



## Lite_me

[h=1]Cool Change - Little River Band
[/h]


----------



## Lite_me

[h=1]Circle of Love- Steve Miller Band
[/h]


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Yes, I just saw Inherent Vice yesterday...


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Zardiw

Miss the Misery by Halestorm.

Never get tired of listening to it...over and over and over.........z


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## KDM

Layne Staley RIP
Mad Season - Lifeless Dead: http://youtu.be/AVz_6LwhFPw


----------



## DAN92

The Shadows -Apache- , the great music.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## 5S8Zh5

_we're on the road again


_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That H&R Block song.

Just kidding. 

For The Love of Money The O'Jays



~ Chance


----------



## bestellen

I was just listening to "we made you" by eminem ,trying to figure out who the girl is..but know i know and am not listening to anymusic...I wish there was a good song to listen to..but now im listening to a song i have in itunes.. "crazier" by taylor swift..that song is good and i usually don't like country but shes pretty good..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Oh when the sun beats down and burns the tar up on the roof_


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## DAN92

Indila - Feuille d'automne (Autumn Leaf) - French singer.


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu

Only 16 years old when he made this song.


----------



## Capolini

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Outlaws - Green Grass and High Tides
> 
> I'm listening to the studio version, but this one's more fun:




Awesome!! Brings back good memories!

In 1982 I was attending West Chester State College in West Chester, Pa. They came and played in the auditorium! Wow,,,,,33 years ago. Where has ALL the time gone!


----------



## TIP AND RING

The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Garbage


http://youtu.be/OnkFqFwoQPg


----------



## Toohotruk

Venom - _From The Very Depths _:rock::rock::rock:







Brand new Venom!!!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

Local Hawaii artist.


----------



## joker412

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608027224827626692&pid=15.1&P=

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

W.A.S.P. - _W.A.S.P. _:rock::rock::rock:






An oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Mr. Nobody

My Girlfriend nag LOL


----------



## Lite_me

Mr. Nobody said:


> My Girlfriend nag LOL


I used to listen to that alll the time!


----------



## Toohotruk

Mr. Nobody said:


> My Girlfriend nag LOL


----------



## KDM

Mr. Nobody said:


> My Girlfriend nag LOL



At least you're not married, it's Pack My Stuff week at my house!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## G. Scott H.




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Capolini

*The article [link below] is worth reading. The music is available as a bootleg to listen to but sadly the quality is bad.

46 YEARS AGO TODAY! 

Picture from the concert:








April 12th, 1969 Philadelphia, PA,,,,the SPECTRUM. My Brother and his friend[12 years old!] were there. Again,a great article! ARE YOU EXPERIENCED?!

http://www.univibes.com/JimiPlaysPhiladelphia.html

*


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## GRunner

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFT1tW3XsL4


----------



## G. Scott H.

These two guys are fantastic. Veritable one man versions of Tangerine Dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## sinner-cpf

news, BS, people trying to get in my face, all week.. and for the weekend.. i have a playlist.

hozier
uptown funk 
sam smith


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Capolini

*REST IN PEACE B.B.King: 16th of September 1925 to 14th of May 2015.*

Many were influenced by B.B. King,from Jimi Hendrix[my favorite], Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, Kieth Richards, ect, ect...

At this moment I am listening to a "Bootleg" concert taped in New York City on the 15th of April 1968!

*:thumbsup:THE PARTICIPANTS: JIMI HENDRIX, B.B. KING, ELVIN BISHOP,AL KOOPER AND PAUL BUTTERFIELD! *:thumbsup:

Besides being a classic concert it had some entertainment! At the beginning[~6 minutes] B.B. King is introducing all the participants. He actually started reprimanding them for being too noisy when they were tuning up,,,,,,especially Jimi!!


*REST IN PEACE B.B. ,,,,,,,YOUR MUSIC AND INFLUENCES WILL LIVE FOREVER.*


----------



## lightmyfire13

Jim Steinman ..Bad For Good .....


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP B.B. King, a true American legend. :mecry:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## RafaNoor91

Losing Touch by The Killers.... 
Its from their awesome new album I can't stop listening to.... 
AGH I hate it when this addiction thing happens XP lol​


----------



## 5S8Zh5

BAND-MAID


----------



## makapuu

I call this "Calm Shredding" 
Facial expression reminds me of the Rolling Stones drummer Charlie Watts. Sorta ho hum look when playing. LOL


----------



## xxo




----------



## StarHalo

RafaNoor91 said:


> Losing Touch by The Killers.... Its from their awesome new album I can't stop listening to.... ​


​
_Day & Age_ is from 2008, they've released another album since then, and lead singer Brandon Flowers has put out two solo albums of his own, both musts if you enjoy The Killers..


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Bimmerboy

Listening to this right now since myself and couple friends are starting rehearsals tomorrow on it, and a few others shredding tunes. Looking to hit some open mic nights, and scare all the geezers playing classic rock.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bimmerboy,

About 35 years ago, a friend and I were in the Roy Tavern having a few beers, talking and listening to the jukebox. It was a small saloon type tavern, in a very small town. [email protected]@Ked like it could have easily been in a John Wayne movie. Anyhow, I decided to drop a couple of quarters in the box to keep the music playing. OK, what do we have here? Country, oh, and some rock and roll ............... Well, what do you know? Some Beatles! I wonder if these folks will enjoy Helter Skelter????? :devil: The volume was turned way up, and by the way everyone reacted, you'd of thought the world was coming to an end. I'd never seen Bobby move so fast trying to get to the volume control. It was a good thing everyone knew we were friends of the owner, Bobby, the 300 pound, pissed bartender. Billy and I laughed so hard we cried. Next week Helter Skelter was no where to be found on the jukebox.

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...Next week Helter Skelter was no where to be found on the jukebox.
> 
> ~ Chance



Now that's just a damned shame! :shakehead


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well, to be fair to the owner, I don't think it received much "air-time". :lolsign: 

~ Chance


----------



## Bimmerboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Next week Helter Skelter was no where to be found on the jukebox.


 Now that's funny!

BTW... excellent find on the Helter Skelter vid. The clarity is great, especially for something online. Sounds like an excellent re-master, which is rare.

Fortunately for Bimmer and Co., on much of L.I., we won't have to worry about being taken out behind the bar for musical re-education. I'm picturing the looks on some faces though when they get hit with too many notes per second. :devil:

About to listen to one of the other face melting tunes we'll be doing.


----------



## RBR

Cheers

RBR


----------



## raggie33

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88ZG9encXMk


----------



## xxo




----------



## DUQ

xxo said:


>




They remind me of Veruca Salt.


----------



## xxo

DUQ said:


> They remind me of Veruca Salt.




They kinda remind me of Kathleen Edwards, maybe a little of the Pixies too.


----------



## makapuu

Was listening to something similar outside my window last night. LOL


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## RetroTechie

For electro / dance lovers among us: ReiKa Le Paradis - PARADISE (Original Mix)
Just stumbled across it by pure coincidence...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXvGq1Nj3uA


----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

FYI: This is the week US new album release day moves to Friday [previously Tuesday] so all your new music sources will have nothing to report today. Friday will bring the Nina Simone tribute album, new Veruca Salt, Owl City..


----------



## Toohotruk

StarHalo said:


> FYI: This is the week US new album release day moves to Friday [previously Tuesday] so all your new music sources will have nothing to report today. Friday will bring the Nina Simone tribute album, new Veruca Salt, Owl City..



So, it will be that way from now on?


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> So, it will be that way from now on?



Correct, new album release day is now roughly the same time period worldwide/across all countries, the idea being that it will reduce piracy since no one place will get an album before anyone else. This coincides with Billboard's move to add streaming and remove radio play from their rating system; so if you want to top the charts now, it can only happen through sales and the Internet, it doesn't matter if the morning zoo radio DJ plays your single twice an hour..


----------



## Toohotruk

Interesting. Might take some getting used to...they've released new albums on Tuesday my whole life.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## more_vampires

The CPF Anthem, by Colbie Caillat
<br>

"Brighter than the Sun"

I dare you to find a more apropos CPF anthem.


----------



## makapuu

Was listening to Robbie Lawler's entrance song last week. Fight started slow but pumped up later.


----------



## StarHalo

On Friday, July 24th, from 6AM-6PM [PST] KEXP-FM Seattle is going to play each track from the Beastie Boys' _Paul's Botique_ album, and then play each complete track from every sampled piece within the music. Twelve hours of content just to cover the sampled content of one 53-minute album..


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## StarHalo

Clairity, a 17 year old singer/songwriter from Tennessee. I predict great things..


----------



## makapuu




----------



## RBR

For those Zombie fans among you guys... though they´ve never been really away here´s a new vital sign of one of those several Goblin derivatives. 



Cheers

RBR


----------



## StarHalo

Golly - Meg Myers is normally an Alanis Morissette-esque angst-y pop vocalist, but with some guitar thrown in, she lands somewhere squarely between The Cars and The Runaways, pretty rockin'..


----------



## knotgoofy

Michael Learns to Rock's Paint My Love


----------



## StarHalo

Hope you're done taping the penny to the postcard and writing in your album selections - Columbia House has filed for bankruptcy. The mail-order music business peaked in 1996 at $1.4 billion dollars.


----------



## Toohotruk

StarHalo said:


> Hope you're done taping the penny to the postcard and writing in your album selections - Columbia House has filed for bankruptcy. The mail-order music business peaked in 1996 at $1.4 billion dollars.


That's too bad. I remember doing that when I was a teenager...man, they've been around for a LONG time!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Postmodern Jukebox ft.Jeffrey James cover of Steal My Girl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqM0e-qqHfA

followed up with Von Smith's Motown-style cover of Shake it Off:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv94swj4sjo


Saw them live back in June at the Crystal Ballroom.Totally AWESOME.


----------



## StarHalo

AMD64Blondie said:


> Postmodern Jukebox



Love those guys, they remind me of one of my fave bands, the Squirrel Nut Zippers..

Other news: In case you missed it, *President Obama* posted his *Spotify playlist* over on that service, two in fact, one for day and one for night. Some classics in there..


----------



## Wilburforce

Derek Gripper - One Night on Earth: Music from the Strings of Mali


----------



## StarHalo

I ran across this album in the warehouse the other day:






"This woman must know something I don't," I thought. Turns out she's a Sikh who does Yoga chants; this one comes across kind of Beatles, kind of Hawaiian, actually a pretty relaxing little mantra almost like a lullaby:


----------



## xxo




----------



## RBR

Some "new"...



and "traditional" pieces of US music i like...



RD simply blew me away first time i heard him playing this song decades ago...

Cheers

RBR


----------



## makapuu




----------



## RBR

An European oldtimer i frequently enjoy to listen to...

Enjoy...





Cheers

RBR


----------



## RBR

Some female power in a US-French-Swedish cooperation who are really starting through with the retro-wave, swashing from Scandinavia all over Europe at the moment, hope you enjoy.



Cheers

RBR


----------



## StarHalo

A great article over on The Atlantic on how Bruce Springsteen came to be, very comprehensive.


----------



## xxo




----------



## Me+Light=Addiction




----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## Toohotruk

That Letterman appearance was funny...when he thanked her, he looked at her black eyes and you can see it freeked (intended) him out, LOL!


----------



## ForrestChump

Toohotruk said:


> That Letterman appearance was funny...when he thanked her, he looked at her black eyes and you can see it freeked (intended) him out, LOL!



She thinks your freaky and she likes you a lot.


----------



## xxo




----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## Toohotruk

Motörhead - _Bad Magic _:rock::rock::rock:







Brand new Motörhead...their 22nd album!!! They still kick *** after 40 years as a band! oo:


----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> Motörhead - _Bad Magic _:rock::rock::rock:
> Brand new Motörhead...their 22nd album!!! They still kick *** after 40 years as a band! oo:



The whole thing is on Spotify as of yesterday/new-album-Friday; Lenny is sounding his age but the songs are seriously solid, sonically and structurally most metal bands are still not this good..


----------



## ForrestChump

Bookmarked.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dude! That video of the alien in a wheelchair, that was some messed-up #[email protected]! Please tell me you were just foolin about and don't really listen to that .....that ....... Whatever it was! oo:

~ Chance


----------



## RBR

Toohotruk said:


> Motörhead - _Bad Magic _:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new Motörhead...their 22nd album!!! They still kick *** after 40 years as a band! oo:




And that "Kriegsverdienstkreuz Mit Schwertern" they obviously used as a base for the cover is even 76 years old... must be British humor.

Cheers

RBR


----------



## ForrestChump

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Dude! That video of the alien in a wheelchair, that was some messed-up #[email protected]! Please tell me you were just foolin about and don't really listen to that .....that ....... Whatever it was! oo:
> 
> ~ Chance



Sorry, don't know what your talking about.


----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## Toohotruk

StarHalo said:


> The whole thing is on Spotify as of yesterday/new-album-Friday; Lenny is sounding his age but the songs are seriously solid, sonically and structurally most metal bands are still not this good..



Definitely a solid album! You mentioned Lemmy sounding his age, but he's sounded like on the last several albums. And for those that don't know, the guy will be 70 yrs old in a few months...yep, 70!!! He's got to be the most bad *** 70 year old EVER! The man is made of Rock-n-Roll, it's simply in his DNA. When he started out, he was a roadie for Jimi Hendrix! Talk about some serious credentials! His age may be catching up with him, but he's still one ferocious bass player and shows the younger guys in the biz how it's supposed to be done.


----------



## Toohotruk

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Dude! That video of the alien in a wheelchair, that was some messed-up #[email protected]! Please tell me you were just foolin about and don't really listen to that .....that ....... Whatever it was! oo:
> 
> ~ Chance



You mean this one? Warning: some may find this disturbing...


----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## heelsthrow

it's one of my favorites, The World I know by Collective souls


----------



## ForrestChump

heelsthrow said:


> it's one of my favorites, The World I know by Collective souls





Saw them @ the Roxy a few years back. Saw the sign driving by with a buddy. "Remember Shine?...Yeah..."

BAM - front stage.


----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

_Beauty Behind the Madness_ indeed, Alt R&B has a landmark..


----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## makapuu

Good Job. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmwsancho

I frequently listen to K-Love http://www.klove.com/listen/player.aspx
The music is good.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Toohotruk

SLAYER - _Repentless_











Brand new SLAYER!!! :rock:


----------



## xxo




----------



## Bimmerboy

Toohotruk said:


> Brand new SLAYER!!! :rock:


Excellent. Glad to see these guys still kickin'. Angel of Death will always be my favorite Slayer tune. :rock:


So, my night starts off with




Followed by


----------



## Toohotruk

I LOVE _Angel of Death_ too...a truly amazing song, that if my memory serves me correctly, was at one point in the Guinness Book of records for the fastest song. It clocks in at 240 beats per minute (!) and when they slowed it down, it was in perfect time, musically. Plus, Tom Araya lets out one of the most blood curdling screams in music history, which is very fitting considering the subject matter.

When you said it's good to see them still kicking, that's only partially true...they lost Jeff Hanneman a couple of years ago...one of the guitarists and primary song writer for the band since the very beginning 30+ years ago.

The new album is amazing, considering all they've been through and well worth a listen for sure.


Is that the same Paul Gilbert that was in the band "Mr. Big" back in the day? He's an amazing guitar player himself!

Edit: Nevermind, I see that it's the same guy.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Oh, crap... can't believe my memory sometimes. Totally forgot about Hanneman!

Re: Paul Gilbert

Yup, that's him. Great musician, and shredder extraordinaire. Been listening to this dude for 31 years (*Edit*: Correction... 32 years. Late '83) (before Racer X). He's been pumpin' out solo albums for the last 20 or so, and the last couple have had a lot of blues, jazz, and funk influence, plus unexpected cover tunes on the most recent. And, he's trying to slow down... lol. Really good stuff, especially if you like guitar.

Here's some Paul from back in the day (in Racer X, before Mr. Big). He can still play almost this fast, which is just crazy.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

Can't mention shred without my guy, Jason Becker:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Bimmerboy

StarHalo said:


> Can't mention shred without my guy, Jason Becker:


Jason's definitely high on my list of shredders. Love the Serrana arpeggios, but my favorite version has recently been removed from Youtube! Oh, the humanity!


----------



## makapuu

Cover time.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Arvo Part-Frates


----------



## more_vampires

Bimmerboy said:


> Jason's definitely high on my list of shredders. Love the Serrana arpeggios, but my favorite version has recently been removed from Youtube! Oh, the humanity!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shreddy_Krueger

Featured with Tenacious D, The Shreddy consulted and coached the D for performances.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Paige Rombaugh-Daddy's Hands. (Holly Dunn cover).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=94J27GF7NJ8

the amazing thing is,she's only 12 at the time of this video.(back in 2011.)

Absolutely beautiful voice.


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> Brand new SLAYER!!! :rock:



You seen Tom Araya lately?


----------



## Toohotruk

Yeah, that beard was quite a shock! After watching interviews and videos of him lately, I'm actually starting to like it though...if anybody can make a big gray beard look bad ***, it's Tom, LOL!

I respect him for not worrying about trying to look young and hide his age...it shows integrity IMHO.


----------



## Toohotruk

Clutch -_ Psychic Warfare _:rock::rock::rock:






Yet another incredible album! I truly believe this band can do no wrong...as long as Neil is behind the mic, it's not going to suck for damn sure!


----------



## xxo




----------



## MODDAN




----------



## recDNA

Spirogyra. (Jazz)


----------



## B0rt




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

Stare at Emma Stone for four minutes:


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## bykfixer

My refrigerator...


That and "do the brown nose" by dead milkmen that somehow got stuck in my head. 

Can't decide if it's a punk rock day or smooth jazz. So I sit here typing on a smart phone listening to whatever sounds are provided by my surroundings.

Later today I'll probably listen to movie soundtracks. Master & Commander(symphony), Soul Men(r&b etc), and stuff in between...

Ended deciding to watch concert videos of David Bowie, Rolling Stones (farewell tour 1), the Cars and Elvis Costello. Elvis first...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Jennifer Nettles and Carrie Underwood covering 9 to 5.(originally by Dolly Parton)-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-w40796QXVQ


----------



## RBR

American / British cooperation, Wendy and Lemmy...



Cheers

RBR


----------



## Or Olam

The incomparable Boswell Sisters singing "Heebie Jeebies":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AliWj9J6rFQ


----------



## Toohotruk

Gotta love Lemmy! RIP Wendy.


RBR said:


> American / British cooperation, Wendy and Lemmy...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


----------



## ForrestChump




----------



## makapuu




----------



## bykfixer

Hey Bulldog by Toad the Wet Sprocket is stuck in my head while typing a post here and listening to my refrigerator...

I'll listen to my heater later...just fixed it yesterday so hearing the ignitor click and the 'poof' of the natural gas is music to my ears today.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Listening now to the John Batchelor Show. Tonight he's interviewing the author of the book, Target Tokyo, by James Scott, about the Doolittle raid. As always, a very interesting review of our history. 

Geoff


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Warren Zevon- Werewolves of London.


----------



## makapuu

Happy Halloween everyone. Behave yourselves tonight. LOL


----------



## makapuu

Local artist Jake Shimabukuro reunited with his old group.


----------



## Light Mage

my newest artist is aurora from norway she is really good if my wife would let me I would go there and see her in person but it is cost prohibitive


----------



## xxo




----------



## ArmyTek

xxo said:


>




Love it!! Had visited his concert 2 years ago. Shocking man!


----------



## more_vampires




----------



## AMD64Blondie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kjt-aYQO5zA

[h=1]Welcome To The Jungle - Vintage Orchestral Guns 'n' Roses Cover ft. Daniela Andrade[/h]
From Postmodern Jukebox.


----------



## MidnightDistortions




----------



## Toohotruk

Motörhead - _Overkill _:rock::rock::rock:







In honor of Phil "Philthy Animal" Taylor who past away the other day. He was a hell of a character, and one of the greatest drummers of all time. RIP Phil. :bow::bow::bow:

If anyone doubts his drumming skills, watch this (best at HIGH volume): 



Here's another:


----------



## xxo

ArmyTek said:


> Love it!! Had visited his concert 2 years ago. Shocking man!



It is an amazing track. Original song is from Public Enemy.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu

Condolences to those affected by the tragedy in San Bernardino.
What the hell is happening to America !!!


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Poppy




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## CLHC

In conclusion to this Sunday's music of the night:


----------



## GRunner

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/sc...rchy-debut-album-available-for-free-download/

Great album free download for the holiday. Some of Scott Weiland's best.


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## xxo




----------



## CLHC

Time to "Get Out the Door" this Sunday Afternoon!


----------



## RBR

One of the best left this world and has gone forever !

Rest in peace LEMMY, i raise my glass to you, Cheers !!


----------



## Toohotruk

RBR said:


> One of the best left this world and has gone forever !
> 
> Rest in peace LEMMY, i raise my glass to you, Cheers !!



Man, my heart is so broken right now! The impossible finally happened, the immortal R&R God passed away, I still can't believe it! He was one amazing and genuine guy and the most ferocious bass player that ever lived. He invented a style of music and stayed true to his heart "Till the End." 

When I first heard this song from Motörhead's latest album, I got a lump in my throat, as I realized when Lemmy wrote it he knew he wouldn't be around much longer. 



Lemmy will live on forever in his vast body of work, but it sure hurts knowing he won't be around to write and perform any more. 

RIP Lem. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## makapuu

Happy New Year everyone. Turn this sucka up LOUD ! Especially those running a Sub/Satellite system on your computer.

 

R.I.P. Lemmy. You did things your way.


----------



## CLHC

We Are The Champions (a capella)


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm still listening to Motörhead and it's still hard to believe Lemmy is gone.

Motörhead - _Bomber (Deluxe Addition) _:bow::bow::bow:







If anyone is interested, they are streaming Lemmy's funeral service live tomorrow on Youtube:


----------



## DUQ

Jack White - Would you Fight For My Love?


----------



## CLHC

" _I don't have to worry about her she's real fine / I know my baby and she's all mine . . . She's all mine and I'm so glad / She's the best woman that I ever had . . . _"


----------



## kj2

AFN 360 (Benelux - NATO)


----------



## xxo




----------



## Toohotruk

RIP David. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## makapuu




----------



## CLHC

My intro to this Triple Threat Thursday's Music of the Night:


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## RBR

DNA...


----------



## TOPOS

Thanks @xxo i'm going to have that riff stuck in my head forever


----------



## Toohotruk

Did you hear about the bassist Jimmy Bain on that album died yesterday?


----------



## CLHC

From small kid dayz long gone by.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## RBR

Toohotruk said:


> Did you hear about the bassist Jimmy Bain on that album died yesterday?



Yes, 60% of the Rainbow signature lineup is reunited again now and i really hope the other 40% will still have some time to wait.

Rest in peace, Jimmy !


----------



## CLHC

Well well well. Been quite a spell hearing from these fellows:


----------



## sidecross

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXU69P6neJI

Mary Gautier: "How You Learn To Live Alone"


----------



## Toohotruk

*Motörhead - Hammered :rock::rock::rock:*









Not their very best, but has some great tunes...no such thing as a bad Motörhead album.

I'm still having a hard time with Lemmy dying... :sigh:


----------



## Greta

Not much into covers - and especially of songs that are such classics - but this one is so powerful and amazingly done!


----------



## Toohotruk

They definitely did a good job on it...and it's so different for Disturbed, the first time I heard it I didn't even realize it was them.


----------



## makapuu

More Jazz.


----------



## xxo




----------



## OneBigDay

xxo - some great stuff in previous posts! Still loving Echobelly too after all these years, especially their later more atmospheric stuff like on Gravity Pulls and Peole are Expensive. Their earlier pop stuff is great too but I like the Morcheeba touch on their later work.

*I have to thank this thread!* I was reading this thread a couple weeks ago and I was embarrased that I didn't realize Black Steel from Tricky was a Public Enemy cover. Rap & hip-hop isn't in my first tier of preference usually, but I always liked Public Enemy. Because of this thread I went and picked up It Takes a Nation of Millions and Apocalypse 91. It takes a nation is good, but I've had Apocalypse 91 on HEAVY rotation since I got it. By the time I get to Arizona gets me out of my chair and onto my feet every time!










Here's my latest mix and what I'm listening to now. Another new one to me is One More by Medicine, a slow simmering smash in the face. Took me a few listens to get tuned into it but now I'm groovin on it. It's a 2012 release that sounds like 1993.


----------



## StarHalo

Sorry, was just momentarily choking there for a moment when Taylor Swift got album of the year over the Weeknd.. Just so we're clear, in the universe where things operate normally, _Beauty Behind the Madness_ defined the year, do have a listen..








OneBigDay said:


> I went and picked up It Takes a Nation of Millions



Their best material by far, a must have album from that early hip-hop era that led into breakbeat..


----------



## bestellen




----------



## scout24

After seeing Willie Nelson in Nashville last week, I'm on a bit of a kick with some of his older stuff. 82 and still bringin' it. Slowing down, but still gets some of the notes singing, and Trigger still sounds awesome.


----------



## xxo

OneBigDay said:


> xxo - some great stuff in previous posts! Still loving Echobelly too after all these years, especially their later more atmospheric stuff like on Gravity Pulls and Peole are Expensive. Their earlier pop stuff is great too but I like the Morcheeba touch on their later work.
> 
> *I have to thank this thread!* I was reading this thread a couple weeks ago and I was embarrased that I didn't realize Black Steel from Tricky was a Public Enemy cover. Rap & hip-hop isn't in my first tier of preference usually, but I always liked Public Enemy. Because of this thread I went and picked up It Takes a Nation of Millions and Apocalypse 91. It takes a nation is good, but I've had Apocalypse 91 on HEAVY rotation since I got it. By the time I get to Arizona gets me out of my chair and onto my feet every time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest mix and what I'm listening to now. Another new one to me is One More by Medicine, a slow simmering smash in the face. Took me a few listens to get tuned into it but now I'm groovin on it. It's a 2012 release that sounds like 1993.



Public Enemy's black steel vid:

 

and a new Public Enemy track:


----------



## xxo




----------



## StarHalo

scout24 said:


> After seeing Willie Nelson in Nashville last week, I'm on a bit of a kick with some of his older stuff.



If you have Spotify, you can type his name into the search engine, click on Songs, then click any track and turn on shuffle - it'll randomly play every song Willie Nelson has ever recorded nonstop. A great way to stumble into old favorites and little-known recordings..


----------



## xxo




----------



## scout24

Don't have Spotify yet, thanks for the tip! You chose Spotify over the other streaming services for a reason?


StarHalo said:


> If you have Spotify, you can type his name into the search engine, click on Songs, then click any track and turn on shuffle - it'll randomly play every song Willie Nelson has ever recorded nonstop. A great way to stumble into old favorites and little-known recordings..


----------



## StarHalo

scout24 said:


> Don't have Spotify yet, thanks for the tip! You chose Spotify over the other streaming services for a reason?



Have both Spotify and Apple Music; would gladly let Apple lapse to hold on to Spotify, which has a better interface, better and infinitely more numerous playlists, allows offline play, curates to your tastes more specifically, etc. I'd recommend giving it a free trial try, but just know ahead of time that being able to play just about anything ever recorded any way you want it played is a whole new level of addiction, it's worth more than the $10/mo..


----------



## CLHC

*The Lark Ascending*


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## HB 88




----------



## jabe1

Galactic-The Green Minute


----------



## OneBigDay

I like to rotate and keep things moving and varied in the music department, but lately Buckethead has been dominating the airwaves in my house.

Ever hear an awesome riff or groove, only to have the song ruined when the vocals kick in, or the subject matter is not your cup of tea? Never again. For the skeptic in you, I am not a big fan of guitar solos, or other so called "instrumental rock", but buckethead just defies all of that. I love every minute of his soloin' instrumental rockin' style. Wading through his pikes is not for the faint of heart but can be very rewarding if you stick with it for a while.

Here is funky buckethead with Flying Cat (Pike 93).


Clock Striking is a slow churning grinder (Pike 166)


Marshmallow, from Pike 130. Dark gallop through the swamp on the way into battle.


From one of my favorite pikes 125, View Masters. About 1/2 way through he breaks into a solo and goes until the end of the song. Awesome.


----------



## Toohotruk

That boy ain't right, but he is amazingly talented.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## CLHC

Closing out this Friday's activities and the week and easing into the weekend music of the night:


----------



## CLHC

The Metal[ized] version of Adele's Hello:


----------



## Toohotruk

Megadeth - _Dystopia _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## scout24

Thanks to the suggestion from StarHalo, I signed up for Spotify premium yesterday. So, I'll be listening to that. FM reception is terrible at my house without a good sized antenna, so this is nice... Thanks!


----------



## CLHC

On this early Saturday evening:


----------



## OneBigDay

The secret rules of engagement are hard to endorse, when the appearance of conflict, meets the appearance of force.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Toohotruk

Judas Priest - _Battle Cry (Live) _:rock::rock::rock:






Brand new live album from the Metal Gods!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## bykfixer

The Smiths live.


Rholsome Ruffians starts out as an Elvis tune, then suddenly, Morrisey and his dark view turns up the juice and the band goes into a jam session while Morrisey sings of a broken heart, thugs beating up somebody and some girl commiting suicide by jumping from "the top of the para CHUTE"...

Or how about 'Vicar in a tutu'? 

Love me some Smiths tunes.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## kj2




----------



## DAN92

Ennio Morricone - The Funeral -


----------



## AndyF

'Clearing' by Fred Frith.


----------



## xxo




----------



## AndyF

'Ghost Town' by Bill Frisell.


----------



## Tre_Asay

A bit out there...
[video]youtube.com/watch?v=Pam35R1fMlA[/video]


----------



## camelight

Toohotruk said:


> Megadeth - _Dystopia _:rock::rock::rock:



it is so much better from super colider but not even close to peace sells or rust in peace


this song is stuck in my head for few days:


----------



## xxo




----------



## AndyF

'A Night In Tunisia' by Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## ledfoot

Black Label Society, Barren Cross, Fear Not and Recon.....


----------



## xxo

*Shred Alert at 3:40.*


----------



## DUQ

Check out some of the other covers they have done! :twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo

If you have any taste for classic rock at all; I've been listening to the Classic Rock "radio" station on Apple Music at work lately, which is just their giant collection of hit classic rock tracks played nonstop with no commercials/DJ/breaks, and over the course of my ~11 hour shift, it repeats maybe one song the entire time. It allows you to skip tracks if you're not into the current song (which I only opt to do 5-7 times a day) so their playlist must be many hundreds of songs at the least. I didn't think there was much more to be done with the classic rock radio format, but nonstop no-repeat legendary sonic wallpaper is pretty impressive..


----------



## CLHC

Good night to all!


----------



## vadimax




----------



## vadimax

DUQ said:


> Check out some of the other covers they have done! :twothumbs




Just f...ing wonderful!


----------



## RBR

First warm evening of the year on my terrace, sunset, BBQ finished, nice dram of Blanton´s SFTB (feel free to replace that Blanton´s by an E.H. Taylor, a George T. Stagg, an Eagle Rare, a Van Winkle, a Talisker DE, Lagavulin DE, Ardbeg Uigeadail...) in my hand and a little Rock And Roll on my ears...

 



Cheers

RBR


----------



## AndyF

'Plosive Split' by Brainworlds.


----------



## OneBigDay

Just heard this band, great EP Creature Songs. Some great posts in this thread, keep it going


----------



## xxo




----------



## vadimax




----------



## the0dore3524

Tsfh


----------



## CLHC

Steve Vai


----------



## Soulskinner

*Sodom - Agent Orange*






...No trade with death
No trade with arms
Dispense the war
Learn from the past...


----------



## vadimax

the0dore3524 said:


> Tsfh



This is a song of a dying Cossack if you about a Russian one


----------



## Soulskinner

*Sodom - M-16*


----------



## xxo




----------



## CLHC

You'll know were you born and/or raised in the Islands:


----------



## AndyF

'Visions' by Walt ****erson & Sun Ra.


----------



## StarHalo

RIP Nick Menza, Megadeth drummer 1989-1998, age 51. Despite "excellent health and extremely active, sober lifestyle," Menza collapsed during a performance Saturday night and could not be resuscitated. He was the longest-serving drummer in Megadeth's history.


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP Nick. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## AndyF

'Appa' by Tashi Dorji.


----------



## xxo




----------



## CLHC




----------



## Soulskinner

*Shape of Despair - Monotony Fields*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

It was the third of June, another sleepy dusty delta day...


----------



## CLHC

On this hot night, trying to ease into the evening's sleep with *Shahin & Sepehr*.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## neil.corrigan12

This thread is so cool! As of the moment I am listening to Arthur's Theme The Best that You can Do -- if I am not mistaken. I've this acoustic selections I bought 2 years ago and I love all the songs here. My favorite among the rest is the one I mentioned.


----------



## makapuu

Been listening to this because of the infringement case brought against Led Zeppelin (Jury just ruled in favor of Zep) While there are some parts of the song that make you go "hhhmmm", I personally agree with the juror's. You decide.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## MastyrOfPuppitz

Don't know how to do anything but a link.

The song in the link is "Criticism And Self Realization" lyric video by All That Remains.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## vadimax




----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_CzporD-3w


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nleRCBhLr3k


----------



## Lex Icon

From Mongolia
Shanz
http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gWrac7lTKZg


----------



## xxo




----------



## camelight




----------



## Toohotruk

Rob Zombie - _The Electric Warlock Acid Witch Satanic Orgy Celebration Dispenser _(Whew! What a mouthful!!!)

















Zombie's newest album...the title is nearly longer than the album itself, but it's some serious Zombie quality music!


----------



## wuliwawa

Can's Stop the Feeling - by Justin Timberlake


----------



## MarNav1

Listened to White Lion Pride and Ozzy Osbourne Randy Rhodes tribute the other day. Today Frampton Comes Alive.


----------



## kj2




----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeugsEGMfJs


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yStQqyvyJNQ


----------



## Going_Supernova




----------



## bykfixer

MarNav1 said:


> Listened to White Lion Pride and Ozzy Osbourne Randy Rhodes tribute the other day. Today Frampton Comes Alive.



Great stuff!!! Doobie Wah

I just discovered the band "the Tragically Hip". 
Sometimes they are bluesy. Sometimes they absolutely jam. Sometimes they are in between with a twist of humor.
Modern sound with a familiar style... like they arrived from a 1972 time machine into a modern studio... and picked back up where they left off. 

A great band.


----------



## scout24

Right now? Threadbare Gypsy Soul by Pat Green.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Charlie Hustle

Reba McEntire - Fancy


----------



## xxo

some new New Order:


_Be advised the following contains adult material and images_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xLvF6xoG30



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THwp-hWtC5Y


----------



## sidecross

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm-euFpRLMg&index=2&list=PL1t6JkcqG9NnQt77vt8GEiWJGoVdNVdOx


----------



## Toohotruk

Metallica - _Hardwired _:rock::rock::rock:



A brand new single from their long awaited upcoming album "Hardwired...To Self Destruct" coming out 11/18/16.

One warning...there is some bad language in this song.


----------



## Toohotruk

sidecross said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm-euFpRLMg&index=2&list=PL1t6JkcqG9NnQt77vt8GEiWJGoVdNVdOx



Ya gotta love Leon Russell!


----------



## KeepingItLight

Dogma is an Armenian folk-metal fusion band. That's right, folk-metal! All the musicians are red hot. Listen, for instance, to the detail in the vocals by lead singer Zara as she harmonizes note-for-note with the guitar in a series of quick triplets. But watch out! Almost immediately, that nuanced section is followed by Zara's full-throated yell.

Dogma rocks! Relentless, driving rock. Turn it up!


----------



## roger-roger




----------



## bykfixer

Wow! Great stuff there fellas.

For kicks and giggles I just twisted the dial on my radio. Landing on an eclectic station I'd always really enjoyed in my youth, they were playing some old favorites from back then. 

It's a station we always had trouble picking up where I live as it's at the beach and I'm way inland. A trip to the beach back then always meant a day of hearing something on the radio besides the same ole crap over and over.

They played lots of Joe Jackson, Iggy Pop, Elvis Costello, and later the Smiths, Tubes, U2 during Bonos skinny pissed off days, the Police, and a whole bunch of bands not heard on the radio for years to come. 

Well when the dial landed on what used to be K94 (now BobFM) the tune playing was "Joey" by Concrete Blond.

Very appropriate for stirring up vibes not felt since 1979 or so. So right now I'm sitting under a star lit sky (like when I was kid and all those shopping malls weren't built yet) listening to a bunch of great tunes on this so-called BobFM as "People are People" by Depoche Mode begins playing. Man tears welling up and goose bumps as it's like it's 1981 again. Wow! 

Thoughts of chicks you wonder where they are, dudes you rode the surf with, all the smells are coming back along with fond, fond memories of a much simpler time. Then life took over and all this was just the past we didn't have time to think about as father time does his thing. Bon fires and beer. Hot dogs and hoodlums. Single fins and safety pins. And K94 was blasting out great rock & roll.
Now "Party on the Patio" by ZZ Top is playing. That stirs up fond memories of inland adventures.


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> Metallica - _Hardwired _:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> A brand new single from their long awaited upcoming album "Hardwired...To Self Destruct" coming out 11/18/16.



Glad to hear they've decided against the "just let everything clip and distort" production method this time, nice to actually hear the instruments.



bykfixer said:


> It's a station we always had trouble picking up where I live as it's at the beach and I'm way inland. A trip to the beach back then always meant a day of hearing something on the radio besides the same ole crap over and over.



Come to the Small Portable Radios thread, we'll fix it. And _Joey_ is from the 90's. Also, Apple Music's Classic Rock radio station has many hundreds of songs on it and doesn't have a single repeat over many hours of listening, with no commercials, highly recommended if you just want some nonstop bona fide rock.


----------



## OneBigDay

Oliver Lieb with some of his old material remastered. Just discovering some of it. If you're inclined to this sort of thing, the *Blueprint EP* rocks. If anybody else on here is a long time Oliver fan, let me know if there are any "must have" material in your opinion. Generally I think the Hive is my favorite that I have heard. His solo Inside voices has a few killer tracks on it. Have not been able to get into spicelab in quite the same way.



KeepingItLight - Thanks for the Dogma post. That is something I could definitely get into. I don't do itunes. Doesn't look like physical copy or FLAC download is available though. I would buy a copy.


----------



## bykfixer

THYX, Paul Oakenfold, Orbital, Chemical Brothers etc are playing in a compilation of techno type stuff heard in movies or tv comercials.

With a 32gb micro card in a Sansa there's never a shortage of tunes.


----------



## KeepingItLight

It's nice to come here and listen to something you might not otherwise have tried. Even when they are not my favorites, I am finding something to like in most of what is posted. Metallica and Oliver Lieb are both examples of that. Metallica showed that they still have some chops, although the "anger" seemed a little posed. Overall, I liked the new song. And Oliver Lieb is someone I am hearing for the first time. Definitely interesting.

When you guys move into my comfort zone, then it is pure delight. Gershwin, Joe Jackson, and Edie Brickell, just to name a few, were great to hear. Okay, with the Joe Jackson, I had to imagine I was hearing it. 

Even though I have purchased almost everything I could find by Edie Brickell and New Bohemians, I never found anything up to the very high standards of their breakout single. With that gem in your pocket, you don't really need anything else.

@OneBigDay: The owner of San Mateo's largest CD and Vinyl store looked through his (online) catalogs for Dogma. He never found it. According to the notes at YouTube, the track I posted is from the 2009 album *Ethnic-Methnic*. Perhaps it is just as well that I can't locate the CD. I have spent considerable time going through the YouTube postings by Dogma. To date, I have not found anything that rocks as hard as _Matchmaking_. Don't get me wrong, there's still a lot to like.

I am getting ready to update my sig-line. Before erasing the songs I have linked there, I want to copy the links for them here. 

This is Gershwin's eternal _Summertime__,_ performed by Joss Stone and LeAnn Rimes. For the most part, backing comes from the LeAnn Rimes touring band, featuring guitarist Stuart Mathis. His playing is wonderful on this track, both on the intro and the solo. It is easy to overlook the intro; if you are not careful, it will go by before you are focused.

LeAnn and Joss both deliver the goods. I love the way Joss practically falls over in amazement midway through, completely blown away by LeAnn's pyrotechnics. By the end, all she can do is point at LeAnn in disbelief.

Hope you like this.


----------



## roger-roger




----------



## roger-roger




----------



## bykfixer

All this time I thought Johnnies uncle was Fudd. lol
Turns out it's Bud. 

That guy had a lot more influence on rock & roll music than most folks realize. His early rock-a-billy stuff from those Sun Records days carried a lot of unseen momentum through the next couple of decades.


----------



## candelier

Interstellar - Full Soundtrack

ist very immersive and good for surfing, coding stuff


----------



## jumboroll

currently listening to Coldplay's Fix You


----------



## knotgoofy

Yiruma's Moonlight.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Johnny and Hank, soundin' good!

Here's a more famous version of Gershwin's _Summertime._


----------



## KeepingItLight

Had to look this one up!


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vDVDo9w20w



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PhAMlJDMeI



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9sFWMhqvww


----------



## roger-roger




----------



## irongate

Toohotruk said:


> Ya gotta love Leon Russell!



Now that is some good music and boys have been around a long time and they can play!


----------



## irongate

KeepingItLight said:


> Johnny and Hank, soundin' good!
> 
> Here's a more famous version of Gershwin's _Summertime._




Girl from Texas could really sing with Big Brother


----------



## Toohotruk

2 Girls 1 Harp (harp Twins) Metallica - _One _

These girls are amazingly talented!


----------



## raggie33

*post new music that dont suck*

I'm old so I recall good music... but there is still some decent music if u have some post it please https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le-3MIBxQTw


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: post new music that dont suck*

I'm with you, raggie33 That ^ new music don't suck. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## raggie33

*Re: post new music that dont suck*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm with you, raggie33 That ^ new music don't suck. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



here is some more decent music this guy can play guitar in a way I can only dream to play https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pyMVroYL14


----------



## sgt253

*Re: post new music that dont suck*

Nice. I can dig it. Thanks for setting me onto this.


----------



## xxo

*Re: post new music that dont suck*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THt7_LrOnKE



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugJxSm6cvjU


----------



## Empath

*Re: post new music that dont suck*

We have the ongoing "What are you listening to" thread. We've recently started the "Post your favorite covers" thread. A cover is defined in a manner that leaves no doubt as to what is and what isn't a cover. For the most part, the posted music has fit the definition of a cover. However, "new music that dont suck" is subjective to the point of being no different than posting an additional "What are you listening to" thread. We'll merge this thread with that one. It's not likely anyone is posting music they think sucks.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Title change. 

~ C.G.


----------



## ironhorse

Mama Corn. Central Pennsylvania bluegrass group.


----------



## makapuu

Very clever.


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBk9knE8v08



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPhIkA7f1O0


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIreuaDVJdA


----------



## smokinbasser

The Doors; light my fire.


----------



## Toohotruk

Black Sabbath - _Iron Man/Black Sabbath _Live in Salt Lake City 9/11/16














I FINALLY got to see them live after wanting to for more than 40 yrs! Unfortunately, Bill Ward wasn't playing with them, but it was an AMAZING show! I've been to about 200 concerts in my life and seen some of the greatest bands of all time, but Sabbath was kind of my "Holy Grail" show...for me, it was like seeing the Beatles. It was a great show, these guys may be getting up there in age, but they've lost NOTHING performance-wise, even Ozzy sounded better than I've ever heard him, and I've seen his solo shows probably 10 times over the decades and this was the best BY FAR!!! It really doesn't get better than these guys when it comes to heavy music...this is their last tour and they wanted to go out on top rather than becoming a mere shadow of themselves on stage. They may not move around as quick as they used to up there, but man, they still kick major @SS!!! :rock::rock::rock:

PS. Not my video...and obviously, they sounded MUCH better in person.


----------



## makapuu

Wow Toohotruk ! A fellow 200 plus concert attendee. My eardrums can attest to that. LOL. Yep, I pretty much seen most of the great bands too. I would love to do it all over again. :devil:


----------



## Toohotruk

makapuu said:


> Wow Toohotruk ! A fellow 200 plus concert attendee. My eardrums can attest to that. LOL. Yep, I pretty much seen most of the great bands too. I would love to do it all over again. :devil:


LOL! Yep...the ringing in my ears is pretty intense, I often wonder if the people near me can hear it too! :duh2: 

And I would gladly go to every one of them again and some that I missed.


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdAr6Kl19-U


----------



## StarHalo

Can't link you to it, but if you didn't already know..


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YFTh0Rrc18



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0p3AiVkWzU

Explicit lyrics warning:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUWi8lVaGcE


----------



## StarHalo

xxo said:


> (Against Me!)



Band's alright, but totally worth it just to stare at Natasha Lyonne for three minutes..


----------



## roger-roger




----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duj9Wj6FwFw


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi-7SBF441o



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6-LskNzbkw



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXnT3LFTc-s


----------



## knotgoofy

EXID - Ah Yeah


----------



## StarHalo

Zakk Wylde plays Black Sabbath on a Hello Kitty guitar:


----------



## RBR

New stuff from Down Under...



Though older stuff is still kicking Popo too...



Cheers

RBR


----------



## Toohotruk

Metallica - _Hardwired...To Self-Destruct _:rock::rock::rock:







The first new Metallica album in 8 years!


----------



## StarHalo

RIP Sharon Jones, of Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings; probably the best concert I've ever seen was her ~30 minute set on Austin City Limits, where she put on a full-throttle James Brown-league performance that defined "tear the roof off the sucker." Hope to find a recording of that one day..


----------



## AndyF

'Sorcerer' by Miles Davis.


----------



## erfumedchutney

90s music... youtube


----------



## Bimmerboy

Listening to some serious shredding, as per usual.


----------



## StarHalo

Congrats to the best-selling music artist on compact disc for 2016: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. (Memorializing the 225th anniversary of his death, a 200 CD collection was released and sold well - especially since each disc in the set counts as a single CD sale, so each person added 200 CD sales for Mozart..)


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: post new music that dont suck*

WOW!!!


----------



## OneBigDay

*Re: post new music that dont suck*

This one crept up on me and now I can't stop wanting to fit it into whatever playlist is in motion. I don't think there is any guitar on this one, just bass, drums, and the squeeky toy! I like the studio version better than some of the live versions on youtube. This whole album is fantastic if you have a taste for this sort of thing. It is not as raw as Bikini Kill, not as mature and complex as Sleater-Kinney. Addictive and fun for sure.

NOT work friendly lyrical content.


----------



## makapuu

*Re: post new music that dont suck*

Happy New Year everyone !!!


----------



## AndyF

'The Astonishing Eyes of Rita' by Anouar Brahem.


----------



## AndyF

'Caravanserai' by Santana.


----------



## xxo




----------



## mniezen

Like the new Fatso Jetson...one of my favourite albums from last year is Heron Oblivion.


----------



## AndyF

'Dark Side of the Moog' box set by Klaus Schulze & Peter Namlook.


----------



## Toohotruk

Overkill - _The Grinding Wheel _

















Brand new Overkill!!! Their 18th studio album and it definitely KILLS!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## StarHalo

Smashmouth - All Star ..but auto-tuned so the vocals are only C notes for the entirety of the song. Still laughing..


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaY368oVeok


----------



## RBR

Currently on heavy rotation, couldn't wait for the next full length album...


----------



## StarHalo

RBR said:


> Currently on heavy rotation, couldn't wait for the next full length album...



That first album of theirs is just classic, but every time I listen to it, I have bad luck shortly thereafter..


----------



## AndyF

' A Tribute to Jack Johnson' by Miles Davis.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kPP6K8SXq0


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAQtxas6Cs


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIZyN8g1KlQ




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6rSJn9_eWU


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP to the TRUE King of Rock n Roll. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## raggie33

my future wife lol she is out singing james if u ask me 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATSoB5ClWWM


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> RIP to the TRUE King of Rock n Roll. :bow::bow::bow:



A king played by kings:


----------



## DUQ

xxo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kPP6K8SXq0




I like that :twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo

Solid, solid, solid..


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwEieJWAbls



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi4pzKvuEQM


----------



## DUQ

My son is currently watching season 1 of GoT, so that's why


----------



## xxo

Warning- Explicit Lyrics!


----------



## bykfixer

The Cars...
A-Z from all their discs, solo records, B-sides, throw aways and concerts all in one long playlist.

Not "the new Cars" thing they did with Sammy Hagar though... man that was awful. 
I was thinking "Ben Orr musta been looking down with his fingers in his ears going wuthu****is that nonsense?!"


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

Havok - _Conformicide _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLlLtSG7xe4



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52VRry-TbzY


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkzyMlWojhM



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVhNi5cU8mo


----------



## torchsarecool

Just rediscovered the band Tool, awesome! Heard their track schism years ago but have recently looked them up and love their other music to. Stinkfist, eulogy, opiate, 46&2.......all amazing tracks


----------



## makapuu

Almost forgot to pay tribute to "Da Man" RIP Chuck


----------



## Toohotruk

makapuu said:


> Almost forgot to pay tribute to "Da Man" RIP Chuck


 That was awesome!!! How could anyone ever watch that dude perform and not love him? He IS RnR...it was in his DNA.

Rock In Paradise Chuck!


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HcRaVuGFQ8



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ScgvyuJHMo


----------



## makapuu

Local Artist


----------



## jabe1

Deep Purple: Lazy

serious jam!


----------



## Toohotruk

jabe1 said:


> Deep Purple: Lazy
> 
> serious jam!


 I love that song!!! :rock:


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXO-HnjLLiY



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c0pR02pv9k


----------



## mniezen

Spent the afternoon smoking some meat and listening to some old albums.

Sugar Ray- Lemonade and Brownies (IMO their only good album)
Fugazi-13 songs
Bran Van 3000-Discosis
Jesus Lizard-Bang
DJ Champion- Chill Em All
Ween-Chocolate and Cheese

An awesome afternoon!!


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

One of the most "Hit the nail on the head" cover song I've heard.


----------



## xxo

Some more Fleetwood Mac covers:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtICSNsqZ9g



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIuXtrBtiM

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIuXtrBtiM" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8_eYjZLpE4

[/URL]


----------



## DUQ

Two separate covers of the same song.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

Broken Teeth - _4 On The Floor _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## DUQ




----------



## makapuu

More Jazz


----------



## StarHalo

10 out of 10 right here; it's Morrissey, it's Art Bell intro music, it's a jukebox ballad..


----------



## xxo

*Explicit lyrics warning!


*


----------



## DUQ




----------



## Toohotruk

I'm in love! :naughty:


----------



## Vipre

Lecrae - Welcome To America

I love it, it really gets you thinking if you listen to the lyrics.


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaRQV9vcIRs


----------



## makapuu

These guys are pretty good. Check out their other cover's.

https://youtu.be/59m6BoEVkng Stevie Wonder's Superstition

https://youtu.be/JXSvPreK4kw Black Sabbath's War Pigs


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1QlOfYxykI


----------



## AndyF

'Let the Power Fall' by Robert Fripp.


----------



## makapuu

Late at night Jazz.


----------



## StarHalo

As the recording industry continues experimenting with the Caribbean sound and less melody, 311 builds on this by becoming - ..more Caribbean and more melodic. And still getting better with age..


----------



## StarHalo

I generally prefer not to include a video with a song, as most don't really contribute anything to the experience, but every once in a while you get an exception. Quite a piece of art with this one; the song itself is a pretty advanced and daring synth piece foregoing percussion for most of the track, dark lyrics against a bright melody not unlike the way The Police used to do it, and the video only adds to the feel:


----------



## AndyF

'Midnight Blue' by Kenny Burrell.


----------



## AO 17

Feel Good Drag by anberlin


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## StarHalo

The Weeknd just straight up singing the request for a woman to take off her clothes, classic stuff..


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## Toohotruk

Alice Cooper - _Paranormal _:rock::rock::rock:







Uncle Alice's new album!


----------



## xxo

[video]https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?visual=true&url=https%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com% 2Ftracks%2F341198297&show_artwork=true&maxwidth=64 0&maxheight=960[/video]


----------



## xxo

*EXPLICIT LYRICS WARNING!*





*ANOTHER EXPLICIT LYRICS WARNING:*





All from the American Honey sound track.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Modernflame

Metallica. Spit Out the Bone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m46Z0-HXySo


----------



## StarHalo

Swedish recording artist Ji Nilsson has put out a handful of contemporary pop EPs in the vein of Rihanna/Katy Perry, solid danceable numbers with good production but no radio play; her new album continues the trend, but unexplainably its very last track is a slow melodic ballad with playful scales and sparkling sincerity very reminiscent of a Stevie Wonder song, some truly classic songwriting out of nowhere..


----------



## StarHalo

This page is a giant word cloud of hundreds of music genres; up is more electronic, down is more acoustic, left is more dense, right is more minimal. Hover over any one and an artist/title example will be displayed, click and that sample will be played. Click the accompanying arrow and you will be taken to another word cloud of artists from just that genre, with the same hover/click interface for every entrant. Now you can find out what "speedcore" or "throat singing" sound like, prepare to lose an afternoon..


----------



## Toohotruk

Very interesting page...thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxo




----------



## AndyF

‘The Shape Of Jazz To Come’ by Ornette Coleman.


----------



## StarHalo

Half of Oasis doing some bona fide 70's era rock n' roll radio:


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## RBR

Cheers 

RBR


----------



## StarHalo

Such a lovely fall evening, let's join the jazz festival already in progress, as guitarist Bireli Lagrene takes the stage..


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Dude!! "
Fit but you know it" was in my playlist this afternoon...
Awesome!! 
Ever heard their song "Heaven for the Weather"?


----------



## xxo

bykfixer said:


> Dude!! "
> Fit but you know it" was in my playlist this afternoon...
> Awesome!!
> Ever heard their song "Heaven for the Weather"?




I haven't listed to the Streets in I don't know how long and some reason I got that song in my head and had to give it a listen. I also like this one from them:


*explicit lyric warning.
*


----------



## bykfixer

First time I heard them I chuckled as they seemed to be a cross between a British version of the Beastie Boys and... the Clash.


----------



## StarHalo

RIP Malcolm Young, AC/DC rhythm guitarist, older brother of Angus.


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP to a true legend. :bow:



The Highway to Hell just got a little lonelier. :sigh:


----------



## DUQ

Found this young lady while searching for female rockers


----------



## StarHalo

And speaking of somber-string-instrument covers, this is possibly the grandest AC/DC tribute I've ever seen:


----------



## bykfixer

Today I'm listening to ticking wall clocks and snoring dogs. 

With all the hussle-bussle life throws at you all year I find myself blessed to be in a position where the only thing on the adgenda is nothing....


----------



## RBR

Some very fine Swedish-French-American stuff...


----------



## Modernflame

The Concert. 1980's par excellence.


----------



## Modernflame

DUQ said:


> Found this young lady while searching for female rockers



Wow! Thank you for introducing me to this!


----------



## RBR

Wacky in Wacken...


----------



## Toohotruk

This one is special, at least to me...this is a video from the early '80s of Alice Cooper performing his classic "Under My Wheels." Now this isn't the loveable Uncle Alice everyone knows...this is literally crack-head Alice, missing teeth, scary thin, slowly dying from excessive abuse of crack cocaine and alcohol, with bizarre makeup that had to be inspired by Bette Davis after she got old, mean, and crazy. At first glance, it's pretty shocking to see Alice in such bad health both physically and apparently mentally, but after watching this video a bunch of times, and I think it may be his greatest performance! If you can get past the crazy expressions, freaky body movements, etc, and just focus on the actual music, you'll likely see one riveting performance! His voice sounds great, the band sounds great...I mean, they kick ***! Alice always has had a great band. I pretty much guarantee that Alice sat in front of the mirror trying different crazy make-up and then making faces to figure out the most crazy expressions to use on stage...and it was very effective. And if you question whether he's on crack, watch the interview videos from this same show.

This is the only time in his career Alice was actually scary as hell! Anyway, try to give it a chance and watch it a couple of times and especially watch him closely...I wish they never taken the camera off of him! After watching it ask yourself this question, "Have I ever seen a music video with a guy sitting the entire song, that was more entertaining than he is in this video?" I doubt it, LOL!


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo

BTW this song was originally recorded by Candi Staton, not Florence and the Machine....it was also remixed and covered numerous times (including by Joss Stone).

The Source Bootleg mix featuring Candi:


----------



## RBR

Some more European stuff...


----------



## heelsthrow

I am listening to Wonderwall by Oasis.


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## Toohotruk

Haven't seen that one for a long time...that movie should be a more well known classic. Seems like any time I mention it to pretty much anyone, they usually have never heard of it. That scene was one amazing display of talent, totally mind blowing! oo:


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Derek Trucks' cover of Leavin' Trunk with Taj on vocals.... 

Holy Cow!!

Let's see.... 
Now which hard drive is that one stored on?...:thinking:


----------



## StarHalo

Toohotruk said:


> That scene was one amazing display of talent, totally mind blowing! oo:



(Both parts were played by Steve Vai, Macchio is just doing faux hand movements.)


----------



## xxo

bykfixer said:


> Derek Trucks' cover of Leavin' Trunk with Taj on vocals....
> 
> Holy Cow!!
> 
> Let's see....
> Now which hard drive is that one stored on?...:thinking:



Taj is timeless. I always liked Corrina.


----------



## bykfixer

https://youtu.be/8b5pXg3Cb0w
A Derek Truks solo

https://youtu.be/56SHlnUrhuM
Taj & the Allman Bros


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## Lucciola

*Original:*


*Cover:*


*Parody:*


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo

Explicit lyric warning.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## RBR

Those were the days...


----------



## GuyinWY

https://youtu.be/2s_JiVSouO4


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## xxo




----------



## StarHalo

New Priest album March 9, new first single now; still pretty metal for a 66 year old vocalist and 70 year old guitarist:


----------



## Toohotruk

HELLS YES!!!! :rock::rock::rock:

Priest never disappoints.


----------



## xxo

*WARNING EXPLICIT LYRICS - DO NOT PLAY THESE AT WORK AROUND KIDS!*


----------



## RBR

Fast Eddie has gone home... Rest In Peace!!


----------



## Toohotruk

Just imagine the party going on in the afterlife now those three are back together! 

RIP Eddie, Philthy and Lemmy...the most BADASS power trio EVER! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Empath

After 9 volumes of this thread, and the nearly 1500 posts of this one with it's unwieldiness from the many linked videos slowing it's loading, it's now time to begin a new volume. The volume this time will carry a new name - that of "Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)". Such a description should fit most anyone's opinion of their chosen music.

Please direct any renewed attention to the following thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ic-to-the-Marrow-(To-What-Are-You-Listening-)


----------

